# you know you're a reptile keeper when...



## Defective (Mar 28, 2011)

- when i hear the word 'dragon'or 'lizard' my head pops up like a meerkat. 
- when in petshops i head straight for the reptile section and complain if there isn't one 
- manage to pick up hot guys in the supermarket checkout while buying baby food for my master (thats after the checkout operator asks if a bearded dragon is a fish) 
- when i can talk for hours and hours about reptiles but then someone wants to change the topic so i have to shut up 
- when i'm thinking up ways to keep a snake without my mum knowing about it because i want one that bad!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

.........when you had a woodie infestation in your house due to a few escapees


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 28, 2011)

When you see a pile of garbage on the side walk and think "ENCLOSURES!"


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

Jannico said:


> When you see a pile of garbage on the side walk and think "ENCLOSURES!"


I am always sifting through skip bins at the local shopping centre, much to my son's dismay and embarrassment


----------



## edstar (Mar 28, 2011)

hahaha love these


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

You have a pile of polystyrene in your hallway that you have to explain to the real estate at every inspection.

When you have to tell your friends your not going to the airport 2 hours away for a holiday, you are picking up snakes.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 28, 2011)

When people walk into your house and say "Uggh, what's that smell!" to which you reply "What smell?".


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2011)

When you sit thinking of how you could turn any piece of furniture you see into an enclosure/rack.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

Khagan said:


> When you sit thinking of how you could turn any piece of furniture you see into an enclosure/rack.


 i do the same thing


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

When your mum opens the freezer to get some ice cream and screams at what she finds :lol:
When kids your age think your cool and adults think you need to get help.
When you convert money into reptiles in your head :lol: (for example, when my mum says "The new cooker will cost $1000" I think "Thats 50 bluetongues, or 20 bearded dragons, or 10 coastal carpet pythons" :lol:


----------



## SCam (Mar 28, 2011)

When you accidently grab ya reptile keys to open your front door..


----------



## bluewater (Mar 28, 2011)

You decide to 'have a look' at some geckos and 2 months later your 5 grand in debt...
Whoops


----------



## waikare (Mar 28, 2011)

when you make deals with your wife, where she gets to buy something and you get to buy a snake to that value lmao


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When kids your age think your cool and adults think you need to get help.
> When you convert money into reptiles in your head :lol: (for example, when my mum says "The new cooker will cost $1000" I think "Thats 50 bluetongues, or 20 bearded dragons, or 10 coastal carpet pythons" :lol:



ahaha my mum hates it when i do that
and kids my age think i am retarted, because i keep and like reptiles


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 28, 2011)

When you hear the neighbours scream and you check your out door enclosures


----------



## Defective (Mar 28, 2011)

- when you can't see the issue about owning a snake and try all means possible to convince your mum they are just severely misunderstood creatures
- you bargain with you parents and even offer to pay them to let you have a snake
- constantly go on about what you want to buy next and even pick out names
- when you forget most people aren't accustomed to seeing you with a reptile and playing with it freaks them out


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lizardboii I feal your pain but like no one keeps herps in tas so I even more a freak well atleast I'm a freak with amazing pets


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 28, 2011)

...the only reason you go to work to feed your collection (and hopefully add a few more!)


----------



## sookie (Mar 28, 2011)

......when you go out for an afternoon with the family and sumhow end up at your favourite reptile shop.

......when at night your house sounds like the heart of a rainforest from all the bug noises.

......when your filing cabinet is full of envelopes marked..shed date and name.

......when the only baby pics you carry are of your new hatchys.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> ...the only reason you go to work to feed your collection (and hopefully add a few more!)



haha, yup. thats the exact reason i got a job


----------



## Defective (Mar 28, 2011)

AshMan said:


> haha, yup. thats the exact reason i got a job


 
reason im trying to get a job
not easy feeding a beardie that eats a punnett of crix every 4 days


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 28, 2011)

-When you go to a petshop, look at all the cute and furry animals, and you think "My pet would/could eat that!".
-When you get excited when sistema tubs are on sale at Woolies.
-When you are on leave from work and you spend the days on APS constantly!! (me atm).
-When you risk your life herding a lizard off a busy road.


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> .........when you had a woodie infestation in your house due to a few escapees




Or Crickets.......


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 28, 2011)

Lambert said:


> reason im trying to get a job
> not easy feeding a beardie that eats a punnett of crix every 4 days


Try for 6-9 punnets a week....... Plus mealworms on occasion.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

When your uni assignments are 4 weeks overdue because your whole time is consumed with APS, researching herps, building hides, backgrounds and enclosures, looking for stuff to build hides, backgrounds and enclosures.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 28, 2011)

-Going on APS during school
-You strategically plan how many hours you have to work a week at what pay so you can get that new Reptile
-Start making deals to sell young reptiles 6months before their born
-Use google sketch up to make reptile pits/enclosures


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2011)

When every shade of brown becomes known as red.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> ahaha my mum hates it when i do that
> and kids my age think i am retarted, because i keep and like reptiles


 
:? I'm lucky, my friends think it's awesome and they all want a snake! In fact, just having a snake has made me like 10 times as popular  weird how it can be the other way round with some people. I'm also lucky enough to never meet someone who would want to kill my snake. Some adults think I'm a bit crazy, but they are curious and always want to see my spotted python! And I've got a list of kids my age who want to be the first to see my gecko when I get it! I think there's about 12 on that list so far?


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 28, 2011)

When all your friends and neighbors bring there old news papers over


----------



## MathewB (Mar 28, 2011)

-Put lots of thought and make a speech about 'Snakes and why I should be allowed one' then recite the 4min speech to your parents


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 28, 2011)

No one wants to sleep in the spare bed/herp room


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 29, 2011)

when your friends don't want to come over any more because you have snakes...

or is that just their excuse?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 29, 2011)

-when you want to move out of home so you have room for more herps?


----------



## Xcell (Mar 29, 2011)

-when your recently jobless and are wondering if you should cut into your savings to buy a frill neck lizard


----------



## dossy (Mar 29, 2011)

when your local food supplyer has your order ready before you walk into the shop
when the local food supplyer has the right amount of change out waiting for you
when the local food supplyer ives you free stuff/ discounts for being his most loyal customer
when the local food supplyer knows that if you are short of cash you will pay it back next day + some extra ( i dropped a $5 note with out knowing and went pay and didnt have it on me, next day he got $10)
when the local food supplyer asks how all you animals are going by their names
when the local food supplyer is on the lookout for great deals for you

last 6 times iv been in the guy had what i wanted right on the counter waiting for me and had my change ready ( always get 3 boxes of woodies the 2nd monday of the month and pay with a 20) but i threw him off today because i needed small woodies and it couldnt wait. untill next normal visit. yep my local guy is realy good to me


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 29, 2011)

When you don't need a night light because you have purple bulbs in a couple of tanks in your room and consequently, your room consists of a bed and tanks because there is no space for anything else...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I sleep on the couch....that maybe because I flooded my room,


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 29, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I sleep on the couch....that maybe because I flooded my room,


 I sleep on the couch because I gave my bed to my son so I could use his room for reptiles.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 29, 2011)

When you own a reptile :lol: I make myself lafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

I got confused and now I'm sleeping


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol Wookie


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 29, 2011)

When the upstairs lounge room looks like a red light district from the street, because of all the enclosures.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 29, 2011)

When you think its strange that people come into your house and are frightened of the snakes... I've only kept them for 2 years, but having them around is normal for me 

When the main reason you save your money is to buy new snakes

When you think about what you could possibly move or get rid of in the house to accommodate new enclosures

When you refuse to spend money on new shoes even though your current ones are totally stuffed because you're so close to getting that new snake

When you let your snake drink the last of your glass of water... my MD does this, and was even after my cup of tea the other day which he didn't get 

When people call your house a zoo


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 29, 2011)

waikare said:


> when you make deals with your wife, where she gets to buy something and you get to buy a snake to that value lmao


 
OMG! That's what I do with my hubby! :lol: He says he "needs" such and such in the shed, I think, right... $1500 Milling Machine, I could get...! Hehehe! We're bad!



sookie said:


> ......when the only baby pics you carry are of your new hatchys.


 
Hehehe, umm, guilty of this too! I don't have pics of my human kids in my wallet, just the scaly varieties! Oops!



Lambert said:


> reason im trying to get a job
> not easy feeding a beardie that eats a punnett of crix every 4 days


 
Lucky you!  My adults go through 21 tubs of large crickets per fortnight, my hatchlings go through 8 tubs small crickets (sometimes more!), and my geckos go through 8 tubs medium per fortnight! Oh, how I long for the days when everyone goes to sleep!



marcmarc said:


> -When you go to a petshop, look at all the cute and furry animals, and you think "My pet would/could eat that!"


 
Hehehe, yep... Look at the rabbits, guinea pigs etc and think... "Mmm, lunch!"

I like Mike Swan's comment... "You know you're a herper when your icecream tastes like mice"! (hope he doesn't mind my borrowing this!)

I came back from the Melbourne Expo with a hatchy rack, now I have the "potential" to have 32 more critters - I just get the look *face/palm*... I'm so used to it now, I don't bite any more!

Good thread Lambert, makes me realise I'm not the only one out there!

Best,
Carolyn

Off to feed my zoo!


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 29, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I sleep on the couch....that maybe because I flooded my room,


 i told you jannico just let your water monitor out for a swim.


----------



## Karly (Mar 29, 2011)

- When planning a holiday you put more time into researching good herping spots than motels
- You make sure the motel you book is closest to the zoo/reptile park
- You have 10 bookmarks on your computer and 8 of them are reptile sites
- Herp Shop is your home page


----------



## James..94 (Mar 29, 2011)

When the power company knows when the timers in your herp room turn off.


----------



## Kyro (Mar 29, 2011)

When you run out of pillow cases because they all have an M or F marked on them
When your kids invite a friend to stay the night & you get a call from their mum just checking the snakes can't eat their child
When the electricity company sends the cops to your house to check if your growing dope


----------



## saximus (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyro said:


> When the electricity company sends the cops to your house to check if your growing dope


 lol!


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyro said:


> When the electricity company sends the cops to your house to check if your growing dope


 this is something my partner was worried about lol.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha i love this thread my 2 fav's are so true with me 

Herpshop = Main page and made me laugh so hard

-When you go to a petshop, look at all the cute and furry animals, and you think "My pet would/could eat that!".
i do that with everything friends pets watching to talking about other pets im just like ( snake food )


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 29, 2011)

When your last half dozen holidays have been herping trips.
When you buy a new block of land to have room for your herp shed (6x12 lol) and monitor pits.
When you look at the free to good home section in the paper and think "mmmmm free food" lol


----------



## woody101 (Mar 29, 2011)

When you dip into car fund to buy albino's


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2011)

when you're sister says that her rabbit will be free range (meaning it can just run around the house) and you say well i'm buying a snake then think 'hmm free range rabbit'

when your mum doesn't argue with this deal and your quietly hoping she lets the rabbit be a house rabbit so you can get your snake

when you try to educate your brother on how awesome snakes and lizards are then your step mother says 'nah just kill them' and you want to pound her.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2011)

When you're sitting out having a coffee and reading the paper on your deck with a pet tiger sunning itself right next to you


----------



## edstar (Mar 29, 2011)

when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader


----------



## saximus (Mar 29, 2011)

edstar said:


> when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader


 Guilty


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 29, 2011)

edstar said:


> when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader


 
so guilty!

when you dip into the WEDDING fund to buy frillies... who need to get married... blah


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 29, 2011)

edstar said:


> when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader


 
I think there might be quite a number of herpers guilty of this. 

What about when you know who is selling by recognising their permit number?


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 29, 2011)

knowing your permit number of by heart .. and your partners... 

having a movement advice already half completed saved on your computer as your sick of filling the whole thing in every time


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2011)

when you check the For Sale (snakes) and (food,accessories) as soon as you get on APS!!


----------



## Octane (Mar 29, 2011)

When you already have a dedicated herp food freezer and consider buying an extra one for more capacity.
When you plan your holidays and buy a four wheel drive for the purpose of visiting the localities where your animals come from.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 29, 2011)

What about when you look at a reptile site other than this one or herptrader, and you feel like a dirty cheater!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 29, 2011)

Lambert said:


> when you try to educate your brother on how awesome snakes and lizards are then your step mother says 'nah just kill them' and you want to pound her.


omg I HATE people like her, I WOULD pound her


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2011)

yeap and my dad is married to her! imagine how i feel when she says stuff like 'i would send a lizard flying by its tail' and 'if i ever saw a snake of any kind i would grab the closest sharp object and chop its head off' i turn a lovely shade of crimson and my knuckles turn a luminous shade of white!!!


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 29, 2011)

lol there is no such thing as too many


----------



## elogov (Mar 29, 2011)

when you start feeding your kids 7-10days at a time.


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 29, 2011)

elogov said:


> when you start feeding your kids 7-10days at a time.



SEE??? Someone else who relates their reptiles as their kids!!! :lol: You do elogov, don't you?!


----------



## elogov (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely! Sometimes i wonder which kids come first !, Jk no favourites in my house .


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 29, 2011)

Lambert said:


> yeap and my dad is married to her! imagine how i feel when she says stuff like 'i would send a lizard flying by its tail' and 'if i ever saw a snake of any kind i would grab the closest sharp object and chop its head off' i turn a lovely shade of crimson and my knuckles turn a luminous shade of white!!!


 I feel for you  I can sorta understand people not liking snakes much, but what on earth could be wrong with lizards? I would say what I think of her but if I did I would probably be banned from this site if I did.


----------



## dangles (Mar 29, 2011)

when u stop and pick up bits of foam on the side of the road


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 29, 2011)

When you hear crickets and automatically think food 

When you are so addicted to APS your parents have to use parental controls to block it, bummer for them i know the password 

Ben


----------



## MathewB (Mar 29, 2011)

When you go to a friends house and think 'This would be a great herp room'


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2011)

When you go to a friends house and all you see is potential snake food

@snakeluvver I couldn't care less what you said about her. When we use to stay at her property with dad I'd wake up early and get rid of the 15+ browns that would be around before she got to them...I was 10


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't you get bitten by a brown?


----------



## MathewB (Mar 29, 2011)

Lambert said:


> @snakeluvver I couldn't care less what you said about her. When we use to stay at her property with dad I'd wake up early and get rid of the 15+ browns that would be around before she got to them...I was 10


Very nice, but dangerous haha


----------



## Jarden (Mar 29, 2011)

When u pre spend money before you have it lol i have a habbit of thinking ok i want these 3 bhps these 3 enclosures and so on before i even have the money haha


----------



## chewbacca (Mar 29, 2011)

theres more rats then meat in the freezer.
all the lads at work bring you empty egg cartons.
your lying on ya bed in your undies and the rest of your family are dressed like there going to the snow


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 29, 2011)

chewbacca said:


> theres more rats then meat in the freezer.
> all the lads at work bring you empty egg cartons.
> your lying on ya bed in your undies and the rest of your family are dressed like there going to the snow


Who needs undies. And whilst your at it turn the aircon on.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 29, 2011)

when you got to garage sales and markets to look for cheap enclosures
the people at your local petshop have a VIP cricket section just for you
you casually sneak onto APS on a mates computer


----------



## James..94 (Mar 29, 2011)

You've bred rabbits for 15 years, yet have no idea what their average life span is.

You hear someone describing their new high-resolution 20" monitor and wonder if it's Australian or Indonesian.

You answer the door holding a big fat snake & wonder why the Jehovah's Witnesses won't talk with you.

You have a special drawer to keep perfect sheds in.

You quit smoking not to better your health, but out of concern for the effect of second hand smoke on your herps.


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Didn't you get bitten by a brown?


 
Yes I did, it was a dry bite and it was when I was removing the browns one morning so they didn't die, it was on my toe and only one tooth went in. Lucky for me it was the last snake. So there's not a length I won't go to for even elapids, I'm not afraid, I been bitten by a brown so a python doesn't scare me


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 30, 2011)

kyro said:


> when the electricity company sends the cops to your house to check if your growing dope


when the electricity company finds your illegal grow operation


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 30, 2011)

when you correct people when they say snakes are poisonous


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 30, 2011)

when you need to move cos youve run out of space and your house hunting check boxes are

solid brick type construction with a downstairs room that stays cool in summer. (for diamonds)
downstairs tiled incase animals poo while exploring
good climbing staircase for snakes
flat yard that can accomodate aviaries
broad wondowsills for lizards
quiet safe street away from shops/stations where kids/teens hang out and might break in and steal them (paranoid i know but it happens)
lots of space to upgrade enclosures (which was the reason for having to move in the first place)
and blowing the budget by 100K cos i found the house that ticks all the boxes,..

and never having time or money to do anything but always having time and money for more critters.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 30, 2011)

When an empty condom box looks like a suitable gecko hide.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

^haha


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 30, 2011)

When your retarded school friends find a marsh frog at school and try to kill it cos it's a toad, you argue saying z"trust me, I would know! Saydly" lol I get funny looks  but then we just pick them up and they fell in love with them so alls good


----------



## Eddie2257 (Mar 30, 2011)

when people come up to you at school and ask if your the kid that catches snakes?


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

^^thats sad!


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 30, 2011)

When you can't sleep cos you're excited about picking up snakes on the weekend


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

pinoy said:


> when you can't sleep cos you're excited about picking up snakes on the weekend


this!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 30, 2011)

When your the only one amongst your friends that does'nt need to worry about people going over to their place to feed the animals while on holidays for two weeks....


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

when you go house hunting for 4 bedrm houses...2rooms for you and 2 for your mum

when you look at the floor plans and see how you can have a single bed in the 2nd room which will be a herp room so that when friends stay they can sleep in your room and you can sleep in your kids room.

when you look on domain.com before anywhere because there's standards that need to be met.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 31, 2011)

When your child gets a splinter. . .and the only tweezers you own are 5 inches long?


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 31, 2011)

You always refer to your package as your trouser snake


----------



## viridis (Mar 31, 2011)

........................When your missus picks you up about the fact that you didn't realise that the tray on your new $70,000 GXL V8 L'Cruiser ute has started to rust from all of the drift wood you have been scabbing off the beach for Monitor and Lizard pits............................ :shock:


----------



## Legless (Mar 31, 2011)

When you swap your snake for another you tell your housemate that everytime snakes shed thier skin they change colour (a jungle hatchling has turned into a bredli!)
Also, when you justify that fact your partner spends $6000 restoring an old car, you can spend $6000 on your "little hobby" 
When there is a snake in your backyard you get all excited and dont want the snake catcher to come and take it away, you want the snake to feel welcome to your backyard and for it is stay in its home


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 31, 2011)

When you are driving after heavy rain and you see frogs jumping all 
over the road, and you try to dodge them by swerving around them in the wet. :shock:

When you forgot to get the frozen rats in the freezer at work and the boss sends out an email about
food hygiene without mentioning names, but everyone knows who it was, and you cant see the big deal.


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 31, 2011)

-When you don't garden but spend so much time in the section looking for hides people ask you about plants.

-When you defrost so many mice the water freezes

-The Pizza delivery guy won't come to the door anymore because the snake cages scare him.

- All your friends Refer to you as "Snake ****er" ((I do travel in such classy circles))

-getting bitten by anything less than a 8 footer barely registers.


----------



## fugawi (Mar 31, 2011)

.......When your coffee table is a beardie enclosure


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 31, 2011)

When your kept awake at night by the sound of crickets

When your on APS at school... where I am right now  (My study periods have turned into APS periods...)

When your driving on a highway or country road 'spotting'... and when you see one, you slam on the brakes and jump out

When you have to explain every rental inspection... "Yes, they are not venomous. No, they can't attack you. No, they can't break through the glass..." (They were Levis Levis...lol)


----------



## Defective (Mar 31, 2011)

when your landlord is your mums old work college and says yes to all the reptiles you want!!!


----------



## Tinky (Mar 31, 2011)

When people at work suddenly 'start', or become distracted when talking to you, because your screen saver has switched on and now one of your reptiles is looking at them from your monitor.


----------



## saximus (Mar 31, 2011)

Tinky said:


> When people at work suddenly 'start', or become distracted when talking to you, because your screen saver has switched on and now one of your reptiles is looking at them from your monitor.


 Haha had this happen soo many times


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 31, 2011)

When you use a "gift" for your partner as an excuse to get more animals. (this way if they say I have too many I can say but half of them are yours)


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 31, 2011)

When, at age 7, you get into a fight with another kid's 40 something year-old parent:

Parent: "Oh my God! Kids! Kids! STAY AWAY! There's a King Brown on the lawn!"
Me (7): "Pffff as if you'd get one this far east of the dividing range."
Parent: "Honey, trust me, it was!"

Outcome = stick


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 31, 2011)

when you take a personal development group at work and use your ownership of your jungle python to illustrate a point of personal reflection lol


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wallypod said:


> When you use a "gift" for your partner as an excuse to get more animals. (this way if they say I have too many I can say but half of them are yours)


 

Mine is similar, I always say I want animals as gifts and when she says I have too many, I say she bought them lol


----------



## boo.i.see.you (Apr 1, 2011)

when you take your 9 ft bredli into work and ask for a payrise.
(it worked)


----------



## AshMan (Apr 2, 2011)

When everytime you have to do an assignment on the computers at school, you wind up on here


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 2, 2011)

AshMan said:


> When everytime you have to do an assignment on the computers at school, you wind up on here



my uni lectures are spent on aps lol.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 2, 2011)

when you own reptiles? i dont, so i guess im not a reptile keeper.


----------



## boo.i.see.you (Apr 2, 2011)

when you have 5 kids and your snakes take up more rooms than they do


----------



## Banjo (Apr 2, 2011)

boo.i.see.you said:


> when you take your 9 ft bredli into work and ask for a payrise.
> (it worked)



I should try that method, that way I could afford more reptiles.


----------



## Defective (Apr 2, 2011)

i just need to borrow someones snake and take it to a job interview with me.


----------



## boo.i.see.you (Apr 2, 2011)

I think if my boss new where the extra money was going, I wouldn't have got the pay rise.


----------



## nagini-baby (Apr 2, 2011)

my boss is terrified of reptiles.. or the unknown thing in her filing cabinet.. 

the other day i was putting out the morning hay for the horses and she comes striding down the paddock.. boss: nicole, your good with animals.. (as soon as she said it i new it had scales) um theres something in my office.. can you come help..?? please???

me: looks at coworker.. shall i go save the boss?.. walk to her office and ask what she saw
boss: im not sure but something went under the filing cabinet
me; what did you see, a tail, furr, feathers, legs.. some idea of what im looking for lol
boss.. i think it had feathers... 
me; carefully moveing the cabinet

and voila!! a tiny toad!

me; well you have the broom in your hands. and the doors that way. have fun
boss; oh well atleast its not a snake
me; yeah but it doesnt have feathers either!! haha

it was one of those had to be there situations


----------



## boo.i.see.you (Apr 2, 2011)

All three of my bosses are part time farmers, and all three are petrified of snakes
I have been paid overtime countless amounts of times to find snakes at there respective farms
works for me.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 3, 2011)

When you see poop on the ground that isn't dog or cat and you look around to see what it came from...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 3, 2011)

when you carry around a pillow case and a hook every were you go


Will


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 4, 2011)

when your friends stop coming over due to there irrational fear of snakes 
when somehow you go out to do something with your snakes for 10mins and than its midnight


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 4, 2011)

When you go to a wedding and between the ceremony and reception you go herping down the road in your best suit!


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 4, 2011)

mckellar007 said:


> When you go to a wedding and between the ceremony and reception you go herping down the road in your best suit!


 i did this at my mums wedding....she and my partner at the time were not impressed when i came back with photos of a water dragon and wet suit pants.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 4, 2011)

When your mum takes you to a phsycologist to get your brain tested :lol:
Hasn't happened to me, but she's probably thought about it.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 4, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> When people walk into your house and say "Uggh, what's that smell!" to which you reply "What smell?".


 

My first Student Unit for University had the weirdest smell...
For ages my Roomie and I couldn't figure out what it was, where it was from, and we couldn't get rid of it. 
TURNS OUT the guy before us was keeping lizards (I guess rather dirty lizards) in the second bedroom despite lease rules...he didn't do a very good job of keeping that a secret -___-


----------



## Defective (Apr 4, 2011)

when you lay in bed for ages wondering why you cant sleep and then it comes to you, that side table thats currently doing nothing and would make a great enclosure so you pull the bits out that you can and sit and stare then your sister asks if somethings wrong...no...she retracts that statement and says 'you're picturing how that can be an enclosure aren't you'


----------



## ron_peters (Apr 5, 2011)

"You've bred rabbits for 15 years, yet have no idea what their average life span is."

funniest thing ive read in awhile.
how about wen ur rambling on about trying your big pythons on rabbits and you turn to see your girlfriend with watery eyes thinking about the poor bunnies but you couldnt give a stuff!!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 5, 2011)

when hubby tells you he's getting a pay rise and a company car and the 1st thing you think of is they get him a 4wheel drive it will make getting enclosures more easy .... lol

by the way they are going with a small sedan ... 
so inconsiderate lol ......

lol another one ....
when you have your hopes pinned on hubby getting said company car be4 the 10th of april so you can make it up to IRS lol ....


----------



## mungus (Apr 5, 2011)

You always refer to your specific male body part as your " python "............


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 5, 2011)

mungus said:


> You always refer to your specific male body part as your " python "............


 
Actually its an elapid  Duh! :lol:  haha


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jannico said:


> When you see a pile of garbage on the side walk and think "ENCLOSURES!"



oh god ...we dont do that do we  WHOOOOO hard rubbish night hahaha
Hard rubbish down my way...seen guys looking thru stuff...and he said looking for snake houses hahaha I just cracked up! hahaha good work!


----------



## Defective (Apr 7, 2011)

when you get a job and say...i'm going to save for a snake and your mum doesn't protest


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 7, 2011)

When you have 2 housemates and they pay half the electricity bill between them while you pay the other half lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 7, 2011)

mckellar007 said:


> When you go to a wedding and between the ceremony and reception you go herping down the road in your best suit!


 when your that bored you herp at your grandfathers funeral ._.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2011)

wow ash!!!


----------



## LadyJ (Apr 8, 2011)

When the first thing anyone asks me is "how's *Diablo?"
*My Bredli's name

When company's no longer shocked you can't stay long because of the rats/crickets in the car...


----------



## FlashBang (Apr 8, 2011)

What company do you work for lady j? I know what mine would say... too bad soo sad.


----------



## Andie (Apr 9, 2011)

When it is curbside pickup, we drive by an old bookcase my dad just says "No". 

When we both realised at the same moment the sliding glass door kitchen wall cabinet we threw out 3 years ago would have been a perfect lizard tank. If we had only known in advance this addiction would happen... (at least we kept the glass!  )

When you check a cockroach before squishing it to see if it is 'the food kind'

When your mum complains about a roach in the bathroom and you immediately say "It isn't one of mine!"

When you tell you mum you are growing 'lizard bugs' and ask for scraps. (Wood roaches? What are they?)

When your babysitting client saves you 2 days worth of scraps every week to feed said 'lizard bugs'

"I was looking on Gumtree today and.." "NO" darnit.

When the guys in the fish shop know you and you dont actually eat fish yourself... (turtle)

When you've done a mental risk/activity statement on an underbed enclosure because you've just run out of room for tanks. (went with no on that one)

When a snail in the garden is a good thing... free food!

And I'm even more nuts about birds...
Driving down the street and seeing a pile of branches on the footpath. Dad: "No" 

It's like they can read my mind...


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 9, 2011)

I know I'm new but...

When you're talking with friends in the kitchen, 
Then you remember it's feeding day so you just go and grab a pinkie from the freezer while still talking,
Then walk back over to defrost it in a coffee cup,
and then start looking around frantically wondering what your friends look so horrified about


----------



## mummabear (Apr 9, 2011)

When the only pair of tweezers you own is used to hand feed baby geckos and not to pluck your eyebrows.


----------



## VickiR (Apr 9, 2011)

When your looking at building a new house and u ask if u can make changes to the floorplans and there not enough light in the room.
Or you thinking this would be perfect for my collection but ideally it's the living/ family room or kitchen


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 10, 2011)

Andie said:


> When it is curbside pickup, we drive by an old bookcase my dad just says "No".
> 
> "I was looking on Gumtree today and.." "NO" darnit.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahah that sounds just like me!!!


----------



## Tikanderoga (Apr 11, 2011)

Andie said:


> When it is curbside pickup, we drive by an old bookcase my dad just says "No".
> Driving down the street and seeing a pile of branches on the footpath. Dad: "No"


... and your first car is a ute so you can pick up all that nice stuff in a single run.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 12, 2011)

When your friends are worried about you cutting your wrist and you say, "haha I have Monitors!".


----------



## yommy (Apr 12, 2011)

when you get more excited about going to a reptile expo then a strip club.....


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 12, 2011)

mrs_davo said:


> Or Crickets.......



Damn woodies and crickets everywhere house is like the amazon Husband not happy 
-When there is nowhere to move in the house except sideways through enclosures


----------



## Tinky (Apr 12, 2011)

You buy 44L storage containers from Bunnings and the assistant says something about time to pack away your summer stuff, and you have great pleasure saying "Nup, there for my new snakes"


----------



## Torah (Apr 12, 2011)

when you keep getting dumped because they dont feel comfortable sleeping with your snakes around them.....


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

When you can't stop thinking about making cool enclosures for your snakes.

I'm new to this and I find myself thinking about all sorts of enclosures almost 24/7. I am going to make a triangular enclosure that can go into the corner of a room.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 13, 2011)

When garden skinks are exciting :?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 13, 2011)

-When you look at an old fridge someone is throwing away and think to yourself, "I could make an incubator out of that".
-When people ring you every time they see a lizard or a snake in their yard just to let you know about it.


----------



## clipo38 (Apr 15, 2011)

that is happening to me now


----------



## Tinky (Apr 15, 2011)

When you lose track of the TV show that you have been watching because you spent the past 20 min waving back at your bearded dragon.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tinky said:


> When you lose track of the TV show that you have been watching because you spent the past 20 min waving back at your bearded dragon.



Hahaha, that one is a ripper!


----------



## xmattstax (Apr 15, 2011)

this is so so true Im with you


----------



## LizardLady (Apr 15, 2011)

Tinky said:


> When you lose track of the TV show that you have been watching because you spent the past 20 min waving back at your bearded dragon.



Hehehe, nice to know I'm not the only one! 

Or you're talking on the phone and you don't recall any of the conversation, because you've been gooing and gahing over your dragons!


----------



## Defective (Apr 15, 2011)

when you go to a fundraiser and theres a mini beer fridge up for a silent auction and you place a bid, not because your going to fill it with beer but so you can keep pinky mice in there


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2011)

Your in the lab teaching the computer to sing ( Daisy,Daisy, give me your answer do ) when the phone rings:

*Her* (in that voice married men know but wish they didn't) : How many snakes have you got?

*Me*: _n_ snakes
*Her*: I thought you had _n_-_y_ snakes
*Me*: That was _x_ months ago
*Her*: So you brought _y_ snakes _x_ months ago and didn't tell me.
*Me*: Yep
*Her*: You could have asked
*Me*: I know I would never get permission so I'll go for forgiveness. But since I won't get that either I'll settle for grudging acceptance.
*Her* ( After a very long pause during which the receiver got so cold I was worried about frostbite): we will talk about this tonight!
(click)

And I am past due for another phone call in this vein 
BTW : I got grudging acceptance.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 16, 2011)

What I took from that was, I need to get so many snakes so that I can sneak a few more in when ever I want lol. 
With 5 snakes, if I get a new one she'll know...


----------



## Reaper86 (Apr 17, 2011)

when the first thing you think of, is making one of your lizard's enclosures larger.


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

When you go to the store and you hear somebody say carpet and look up all excited. 
When you have more pics of snakes on your fb page than people. 
When all you can think about is making money for your next python and enclosure.


----------



## montay (Apr 18, 2011)

-When I find snake skin in my pockets
- When you open my car boot and snakes hooks fall out
- when you have crescent shaped bite marks up your forearms with little punctures
- When you open the deep freeze and its full of ... you guessed it!!

fantastic!!


clipo38 said:


> that is happening to me now


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 18, 2011)

you get 'bindies' from walking on the carpet indoors ('bindies' being the shed spikes from the beardies that tend to cling to the carpet while the rest gets sucked up by the vaccuum,....


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 19, 2011)

- When you can remember your reptile license number before your phone number.
- when you say your buying a gecko and someone says "just catch one from outside" (the only geckos we get are AHG's) and you sigh and call them an idiot)
- when you have a scrapbook collection of shed skins.
- when a python slithers into the garden everyone screams in horror lwhile you happy dance in excitement.
- when everyone walks on the other side of the street from you.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

edstar said:


> when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader


 
So true, im addicted. Most mornings i nearly miss the train because im to amused reading the forum and seeing whats come up for sale. I even come on here at school during class


----------



## holdenman_89 (Apr 20, 2011)

when your always thinking of new ideas for enclosures and what you will be putting in them.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 20, 2011)

When you rearrange everything in your room to allow maximum space for enclosures etc. 
" so what if you can't, open the door to the balcony, we don't go out there anyway" lol


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 20, 2011)

when your anniversary is spent herping instead of in the hot tub with the missus.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds more dangerous than free handling angry vens lol!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 20, 2011)

Today a girl at school saw me holding a GTF and screamed"Eww the only good thing to do with toads is play golf with them" I told her that its a frog and that they are beautiful creatures and she said "Whats the difference, we just kill them all" Getting angry, I told her that toads are imported pests and frogs are protected natives and killing them is illegal, she just shrugged and called them gross. I swear I was furious I felt like I wanted to punch her in the face, the only thing that stopped me was the fact that she was a girl. So instead I just found a dead toad and threw it at her. She deserved it.
So in short - You know your a reptile keeper when someone says they kill frogs and it takes all your might to stop yourself from killing them.


----------



## grizz (Apr 20, 2011)

When your almost 2year old daughter sees a bird in the shed, freaks out and says c'mon dad, back to nake room!


----------



## MathewB (Apr 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> So in short - You know your a reptile keeper when someone says they kill frogs and it takes all your might to stop yourself from killing them.


 Hahaha toad throwing!

When you spend more time cleaning enclosures than your own home


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are like me, it is 6.30 in the morning and I am still on here and another reptile website and I am reading about bredli lol. 

when you are driving and you see a box turtle in the road and you pull to the side of the road and run into traffic so you can rescue the turtle before it gets hit.


----------



## Skinnerguy (Apr 23, 2011)

When you realise the irony of reading articles on how to appropriately euthanize rabbits the day before easter :?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 23, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> .. you see a box turtle in the road and you pull to the side of the road and run into traffic so you can rescue the turtle before it gets hit.


or you run across traffic, stooping down mid stride to pick up the coastal. And when you reach the other side start worrying about being bitten


----------



## Defective (Apr 23, 2011)

you get excited when your dragon eats up his pinkie rat and licks his mouth for 5mins but it creep your mum out something chronic


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 23, 2011)

When you call your Dad up and he says "you missed out on and treat tonight" and goes on to describe the juvi coastal he found sleeping in the shed. And when you tell him you'll be round in the morning to admire it, he says "don't disturb it too much and don't take it home with you", at which you have to explain that it's not legal to remove snakes from the wild!


----------



## happyherps (Apr 26, 2011)

edstar said:


> when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader



lmao me right now lol....


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 26, 2011)

When you have super fast reflexes


----------



## Kitteh (Apr 26, 2011)

When another person shows everyone the bruise on their arm and says "I got this from our dog." And they ask you what you got your bruises and cuts from and you reply, "A reluctant monitor."

When people give you strange looks at school...


----------



## Viaaf (Apr 29, 2011)

*You know you're a reptile keeper*

if you've ever cleaned mouse guts out of anything.


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 29, 2011)

When you drive past furniture left on the side of the raod and immediately think "Hmm........ enclosure material!!"

When the police helicopter with the heat sensing cameras hover over your house just that bit longer............leading to:-

When the drug squad raid your house because of the heat signature from your house (Heat lamps) and the excessive amount of electricity used


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

lol, i wish


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 29, 2011)

When ever you look at your pay check, start budgeting and part of it is "money for snakes".
Then you try to think of ways on cutting back on food budget to make snake budget bigger lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2011)

When you try and poop from a tree hanging upside down


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 29, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> When you try and poop from a tree hanging upside down


 
Well we've all been there....


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 29, 2011)

When you tell your house mate which toilet paper to buy based on which brands, scent the rolls so you can use them as hides for hatchies


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2011)

when your on APS as the rest of the world watches that bloody royal wedding


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> when your on APS as the rest of the world watches that bloody royal wedding


 
When your on APS whilst watching the football. I am multitasking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> When your on APS whilst watching the football. I am multitasking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
At least you can watch the football, every single station has the wedding with the exact same shots hence being on here 

Hopefully the footy will be on after it fingers crossed...........


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> At least you can watch the football, every single station has the wedding with the exact same shots hence being on here


 
Channel 9 in nsw is playing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2011)

damn nine in QLD. going to check now.........

YES!!!! footy's on no more wedding. Good night APS

Until after the footy anyway


----------



## HerpMad (May 2, 2011)

When a friend rings you at 5 in the morn on a sunday to deal with "what could only be described as a komodo dragon" in his driveway... 

it was a small beardy...


----------



## richoman_3 (May 2, 2011)

when people only remember you because you have weird pets


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

When your handling one of your snakes whilst trying to write a message on you iPhone and your snake touches the screen and deletes everything you just wrote. Funny but frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tassie97 (May 3, 2011)

haha my blue tongue did that to dad lol


----------



## mysteryman (May 4, 2011)

you know your a reptile owner when you start designing reptile enclosures to suit the sizes of your walls in your house.... hmmm ok so that wall is 3.7m long so my enclosure can be 3.6m long  

and i so nearly had to cut the food budget down this week so i could get one of the BHP's SR is selling off so cheap, damn kids wanted to eat instead


----------



## Defective (May 4, 2011)

thank god i only have my reptile kids


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 4, 2011)

when you ask for money for mothers day and not even any chocolate so you could put it towards the female albino your getting. When you start thinking about getting rid of furniture to make room for more enclosures.


----------



## Defective (May 4, 2011)

when your so excited about picking up your snake you just cant wait a few days so you bring the pick up day forward. NEW SNAKE TOMORROW!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinky (May 4, 2011)

APS is you internet home page. . . .


----------



## Defective (May 9, 2011)

when your mum walks into your bedroom and your holding your hatchling then later say 'you don't like her do you'
mum: 'no *shudders*'
me: 'why she didn't hurt you?'
mum: 'she looked at me!!!'


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 12, 2011)

/My house is know as the managery (sp?), my house smells of rats caz we have so many breeding for our snakes yet i cant smell it, people refuse to come into my house or go near my "spare"(reptile) room, every junk pile i go past i am constantly looking for book shelfs, tv units and draws i can make into snake tanks, i bug the hell out of my patner to get rid off all the pointless fish in our 8ft tank so i can make it in to a home for the diamond and the carpet, my local petshop knows how many pinkies i need each week for my babies, my 16month old is a bigger animal person then both me n my partner put together, when your friend u havent seen since school messages you saying they are in thialand and just seen a real life cobra and thought of you because i have a weird thing for snakes and when its 2degrees outside yet ur reptile room is sitting between 25-28 degrees


----------



## Wallypod (May 12, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> when its 2degrees outside yet ur reptile room is sitting between 25-28 degrees


 
yeah I sit in my herp room to warm up in the morning as my partners hands are freezing first thing. Needless to say that this gets me into a world of trouble... lol


----------



## singlestriker (May 12, 2011)

-when your friends children call you "snake lady" and not by name
-when you get a date that leads to the bedroom and they run off coz there is snakes in there too, not just the loungeroom
-when you prioritize playing with the snakes before playing with the dog
-washing my hands and arms well after work (meatworks) coz you know your going to get one of them out when you get home


----------



## Tinky (May 12, 2011)

When it is to cold to go to the pub, but you drag yourself out to the monthly SOFAR reptile meeeting.


----------



## MiddleOfNowhere (May 12, 2011)

When you can't believe that people think pythons are the most venomous.

When everyone sends you photos of snake hoax emails and think they are the first to send it too you. Then argue with you to say it's not a hoax.

When you get calls from relatives of work mates that heard you keep them and want to come over and see them. Then freak out when you bring one out...

When everyone at work jokes about you going home to play with your albino snake.

When your sick and tired of arguing with the ranger that the snake your holding is a carpet python, while he's telling you its a childrens, and he knows this because he just attended a snake awareness course. You politely tell him about your collection inside and he asks if you have a licence for them.

When you shake your head at people that climb onto chairs to get away from a carpet python because they (pythons) can't climb. They then freak out more when you say they can.

Lots more, but i should probably do some work.

MON
When your driving down the road and you get all excited about a snake on the side of the road, then realise its a piece of bark.

When you have an important appointment to get too but still stop and try to chase down a Gouldii that went into a hollow tree on the ground.

When the thought of walking through the bush is pointless, unless your looking for reptiles.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

When an old guy talks about a 15ft Diamond python eating a baby in Bundaberg and your mum has to kick you to stop you saying anything. (Happened to me on the weekend )

When you walk into the science store room with your friends at school to get an experiment out of the freezer, your friend opens it and screams at the frozen rats there (for dissection the yr 12's do) and you dont even blink.


----------



## Andie (May 12, 2011)

When you ask people for their veggie scraps to feed your woodies.
And they know you well enough that they no longer think this is weird...


----------



## woosang (May 13, 2011)

rofl!!
When you see someone's pet and you make an offer and beg them to accept it.
When you see one last lizard from a sale table so you buy it cause you feel you need to save it **Sigh**

when you nearl;y faint with excitment when you find a throny devil on the road and its alive

or you cry cause it is not 
(This has happened to me)

ooo Me a new set of hatchlings on sunday Better than Xmas!!


----------



## sammy09 (May 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When an old guy talks about a 15ft Diamond python eating a baby in Bundaberg and your mum has to kick you to stop you saying anything. (Happened to me on the weekend )
> 
> When you walk into the science store room with your friends at school to get an experiment out of the freezer, your friend opens it and screams at the frozen rats there (for dissection the yr 12's do) and you dont even blink.



you take everyones rat when they finish doing the science experiment (snake food)


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 13, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> -When you go to a petshop, look at all the cute and furry animals, and you think "My pet would/could eat that!".
> -When you get excited when sistema tubs are on sale at Woolies.
> -When you are on leave from work and you spend the days on APS constantly!! (me atm).
> -When you risk your life herding a lizard off a busy road.



That's me!  I even almost got hit by one when I wouldn't move so that car wouldn't run over a european common lizard 



James..94 said:


> You've bred rabbits for 15 years, yet have no idea what their average life span is.
> 
> You hear someone describing their new high-resolution 20" monitor and wonder if it's Australian or Indonesian.
> 
> ...



Exactly, I stopped smoking indoors because of my babies, even in winter time. brrr:lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

When your on a beach field trip with your school and someone calls out that they see a big skink, and you almost faint with excitement, then feel like dying when it runs off before you see it


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (May 17, 2011)

haha love this.. except mine has turned into a slight cricket infestation haha


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2011)

I have a list of things printed on the back of a jumper. My favourite is this ones..

'You know you're a snake lover if you don't mind having dead rats in the freezer next to the ice cream'

'You see nothing wrong with keeping a tub full of cockroaches in your living room.'


----------



## patonthego (May 17, 2011)

lol i scored 2 enclosures (all that was needed was to cut out top for mesh.. and a little shelf inside) that were once kitchen cubbords!! lol


----------



## Coastal_Girl (May 18, 2011)

Haha, I do this ALL the time, with just about everything I see. lol


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2011)

You know you're a reptile keeper when you see a little boy buying his first guinea pig and you wonder what he is going to feed it to,


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 20, 2011)

*When your friends come round for parties they _know _the ice cubes are kept next to the micicles.

*Yearly rental inspections are really fast: 
"What's THAT?" 
"Proserpine Carpet. Do you want to hold her?" 
"It can't get out, can it?" 
"No, but she's a pussycat." 
_"How many other rooms to do you have these things in?" _
"All of them."
"Well, the place looks fine, that should be fine, any problems? No? Good, see you then."
Exit estate agent.

*When searching for a new house, you turn down otherwise suitable properties because they don't have decent tank space or a nice outdoor basking area.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 20, 2011)

you kno your a rep keeper when the word Weiner has lost all humour to the point that you argue with friend about the childish joke


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

> When you go to a wedding and between the ceremony and reception you go herping down the road in your best suit!


Waded knee deep in water looking for Booroolong frog after skipping the reception.



> when your that bored you herp at your grandfathers funeral ._.


Was not bored but the funeral house had logs in its garden how could one resist flipping them over. 


-When you started the cricket infestation in your house by throwing live crickets at O.lesueurii, P.platurus, E.tenuis and Antechinus stuartii (all wild)running around your house.
-When you glare at anyone who even looks like they are thinking about touching your Cogger Ed6. 
-When you argue with your biology teacher about reptiles.
-When you argue with your biology teacher about chytridiomycosis.
-When you compare different reptile licensing systems in your spare time to decide where you will move to in your future. 
-When you plan your holiday based on the animals with no picture or AROD or in Field guides.


----------



## blakehose (May 22, 2011)

When for every large glass panelled door you see, you wonder "would that fit between the glass tracks?"


----------



## Defective (May 22, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> -When you compare different reptile licensing systems in your spare time to decide where you will move to in your future.


surely SA


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 22, 2011)

Lambert said:


> surely SA


 No way, too hard to get things on specialised license.


----------



## snake_boy (May 22, 2011)

when you cant sleep the night before you get your next additions 
me right now....


----------



## Juz92 (May 23, 2011)

- When you check on your herps just before going to bed, and end up watching them for the next hour... (happens every night)
- When you go to sleep to the sound of your pair of geckos digging


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 23, 2011)

When you fall asleep sitting up because you've let your bearded dragon have your pillow.


----------



## phantomreptiles (May 23, 2011)

When you go to put the leftovers in a plastic container and they all have holes in them......:lol:


----------



## Defective (May 23, 2011)

When your beardie hogs the blankets and hisses at you with eyes closed (coz you know he's asleep) if you take any blanket.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 23, 2011)

When you get 2 pink tongues and check on them every 5 mins...


----------



## LizardLady (May 23, 2011)

I sooooooooo love this thread Lambert! Sadly, I can relate to pretty much all of it...!


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 23, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> When you fall asleep sitting up because you've let your bearded dragon have your pillow.



These two make me want a beardie so badly now. I didn't know they were so sociable.



Lambert said:


> When your beardie hogs the blankets and hisses at you with eyes closed (coz you know he's asleep) if you take any blanket.


----------



## Defective (May 23, 2011)

lol! when your beardie is to slack to catch a fly in hi enclosure....you catch it for him

your sister walks in your room and says 'uhhh rhiannon...'
you go running
'i think hes dead'
you say 'nah thats just how he likes to sleep' walk out and go back to APS


----------



## snakeluvver (May 23, 2011)

When you get a scholarship, your mum asks you what you want as a reward and without skipping a beat say "Beardie"
lol may be getting one in a few months wooo hoo


----------



## MissSnake (May 23, 2011)

Dude if you can get anything you want....why get a beardie lol. Get a monitor or some cool skinks.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with beardies if that is what he wants, I have all sorts of things people would consider cooler than beardies but I still got beardies recently.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 23, 2011)

MissSnake said:


> Dude if you can get anything you want....why get a beardie lol. Get a monitor or some cool skinks.


 
I already have some cool skink 
I was thinking about monitors but at the moment I dont really have anything I can handle much, so I'd like a beardie cos they're friendly haha


----------



## Tinky (May 23, 2011)

You see a grasshopper, and spend the next twenty minutes running around the back yard trying to catch it. When you finally catch it you take it strait inside and present it to your beardie as a treat, and then sit and watch him happily munching away.

You also love Christmass beetles for same. . .


----------



## Defective (May 23, 2011)

Tinky said:


> You see a grasshopper, and spend the next twenty minutes running around the back yard trying to catch it. When you finally catch it you take it strait inside and present it to your beardie as a treat, and then sit and watch him happily munching away.
> 
> You also love Christmass beetles for same. . .


 
did that and it took me 2hours to catch 2.....yoda enjoyed them though so it was a well spent 2hrs


----------



## mysnakesau (May 23, 2011)

When asked of a rodent's lifespan your answer takes into account such things as the size of the snake its being fed to.

you've ever contemplated the possibility of using a scrub python for home security.

you and your friends spend hours comparing and bragging about snake bites.

owners of pomeranians and chihuahua's regularly hold vigils (intentional periods of staying awake) in your front yard.


----------



## Defective (May 23, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> owners of pomeranians and chihuahua's regularly hold vigils (intentional periods of staying awake) in your front yard



really....sad sad sad people!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 23, 2011)

> you've ever contemplated the possibility of using a scrub python for home security.



I have considered getting a Perentie for this. When I move out of home and need security anyway.  (Not to mention cannot get class two yet. )


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 27, 2011)

When your always planning for what you next rep should be, and the best attack plan to convincing those who say "no more snake"


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 27, 2011)

When you dont check for car keys heading out the door...you check to make sure you put your reptile away LOL


----------



## ron_peters (May 30, 2011)

when you consider turning a pool into a reptile pit because you would be happier to maintain that!


----------



## redelapid (May 30, 2011)

all very true...........


----------



## Tinky (May 31, 2011)

You see what you think is a snake on the road and start thinking, hope that it is ok, and what will I need to do if it has been hit etc. . . . . .

and then get disapointed when you get closer and realise that it is just a bit of old rope. . . .


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 31, 2011)

you know your a herp keeper when you recruit all friends and family in branch hunting and hide/enclosure building
(i forgot to tell them i had enough for now, and, as a result now have a 2 ton pile of branches in the back yard )
you also know your a rep keeper when the local petshop guy delivers to your door once a month with perfect
change for a 50 and always brings a treat for his fav animal of yours


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

you know your a reptile keeper when you have a year supply of anti bacterial gel 

when your birthday is coming up and you want more reptiles

when you get your ears re-pierced because you've seen awesome lizard and snake earrings and you want them but your holes are closed over


----------



## CentralianKing (May 31, 2011)

Lambert said:


> - when i hear the word 'dragon'or 'lizard' my head pops up like a meerkat. things with legs dont do it for me
> - when in petshops i head straight for the reptile section and complain if there isn't one dont use pet shops
> - manage to pick up hot guys in the supermarket checkout while buying baby food for my master (thats after the checkout operator asks if a bearded dragon is a fish) hot guys?? :?
> - when i can talk for hours and hours about reptiles but then someone wants to change the topic so i have to shut up lifes to interesting to only talk about herps
> - when i'm thinking up ways to keep a snake without my mum knowing about it because i want one that bad!I only keep pythons


Does this mean I don't qualify as a reptile keeper? :? Are my snakes keeping themselves? :? I must be only a herper then???


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

CentralianKing said:


> Does this mean I don't qualify as a reptile keeper? :? Are my snakes keeping themselves? :? I must be only a herper then???


 
No. Your just pedantic


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, when you go to post an assignment before the midnight deadline and are still replying to APS threads at 5am the next morning

When you tell your father to get his junk out of your shed and then he asks what are all these fridges in here, and do they work?

When you keep a snake hook in the back of the car to rescue any would be road kill.

When you gladly buy your wife what she wanted for mothers day--a pair of Darwins.

When you call the family cat by it's true name "snake bait", and your daughter after buying a rabbit walks past the seller and in jest tells you not to feed it to the snake.

When you start to feel left out because the family are spending money on things other than your next snake. I mean really, cloths, bills and food are totally over rated.


----------



## zeke (Jun 4, 2011)

when get an addition to your collection and you sit in front of their tank watching them for an hour


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep....Ditto about assignments..*sigh*..never had focus issues before I got reps.


----------



## Defective (Jun 4, 2011)

when defrosting snake food (in a plastic bag) in a bowl that is normally used for the green beans then emptying the water give it a quick rinse and reuse the bowl.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Yep....Ditto about assignments..*sigh*..never had focus issues before I got reps.



I lost my Stimson's for about six nerve-racking hours just after I got him because I got him out for a bit at stupid-o-clock in the morning to brighten me up whilst writing an essay due the next morning...and fell asleep whilst handling him. Obviously he got bored and decided to explore, and he was only about 40cm long. I woke up with my head on my desk and found him gone and spent the next six hours _tearing my room apart_. I even climbed out the top floor window of my victorian terrace house and scaled along the side of the building above the street in case he'd squeezed out the gap in the window. Finally found him in my watercolours drawer, and for the life of me I still have no idea how he got in there, because there is literally no way in. I was so relieved when I found him I just flopped down on my bed with him and cried. Haven't made that mistake again.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 4, 2011)

When you go to the local plant nursery and see 2 lace monitors and a carpet python and you almost die of hapiness.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

When it's the first bright sunny day you've had in ages, and your first thought isn't "beach!", it's "Yay! Python sunbaking!".


----------



## Defective (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ sad but true


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm beginning to think I'm a lost cause... I can relate to pretty much everything on this thread! Oh well, like I've said before, I'm normal, it's just the rest of the world that's different! :lol:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 7, 2011)

> When it's the first bright sunny day you've had in ages, and your first thought isn't "beach!", it's "Yay! Python sunbaking!".



When you spend all of winter depressed at the temperatures. (Me right now). Flipping through your reptile book planning what to find in spring.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jun 8, 2011)

hard rubbish eyes popping out thinking of things haha 
spend more rats then on my own food 
when you get a good bite and the pythons still hanging on and your screaming get the camera hahaha


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 9, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When you get a scholarship, your mum asks you what you want as a reward and without skipping a beat say "Beardie"
> lol may be getting one in a few months wooo hoo


 
Beardies are THE BEST!!!! So sociable, and mine recognizes her name when I call her.  They are awesome pets, basically a dog with scales!   You won't regret it if you get one, you'll only regret that you didn't get one sooner. =D


----------



## nabu120 (Jun 10, 2011)

you start laughing hysterically when you notice your olive eyeing off your girlfrinds ****zu terrier thru the glass of its enclosue.

you seriously contemplate feeding it to the olive everytime it whines when she goes out and leaves the dog behind.

you lose a good girlfriend cos you fed her beloved dog to your python lol (JK still goin strong and dog is still alive)


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 10, 2011)

nabu120 said:


> you seriously contemplate feeding it to the olive everytime it whines when she goes out and leaves the dog behind.



Hehehe, when my cockatiel carries on, I just say "snake food"... works every time - she shuts up tighter than a clam!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Hehehe, when my cockatiel carries on, I just say "snake food"... works every time - she shuts up tighter than a clam!


 
Works on my cat too!


----------



## jact38 (Jun 11, 2011)

When 3D TV in your theatre is replaced with 3D reptile enclosures because its the only wall space you have left, and something has to go.


----------



## Trench (Jun 11, 2011)

When you have a jungle in your house,
When the only olives in your house are snakes,
When the only diamonds in your house are snakes,
When you call green trees pets,
When the only spots in your house are snakes,
when the only scrubbying brushs in your house is snakes,
   


and these are borrowed hope who ever it was how said it doesn't mind me posting them,

When the only carpets in your house are snakes,
When the only children in your house are snakes,

ps: I only have pair of jungles at the moment.


----------



## StellaDoore (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm new to the herp game but...

...when you're playing cards and when someone says "pair of diamonds" you ask if they're going to breed them.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 14, 2011)

When you see an ad saying "Coastal" and you get really excited till you notice its an ad for coastal land  Who the hell needs that?


----------



## mungus (Jun 14, 2011)

when u constantly want your other half to play with your python...............


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

When you gradually notice your electricity bill going up and up and up.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When you see an ad saying "Coastal" and you get really excited till you notice its an ad for coastal land  Who the hell needs that?



Actually, to own a good amount of land means snakes on your property are YOURS and nobody has the right to harm them.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

When putting crickets in the fridge is normal...


But with that said, I'm not used to it yet!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 16, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> When putting crickets in the fridge is normal...
> 
> 
> But with that said, I'm not used to it yet!


 
When do yo have to put crickets in the fridge lol


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

well in my wondering how I was going to hold teeny tiny squirming crickets, I read their lil box  and it says put in fridge for 5 minutes for "ease of handling"...and it worked of course.
Wouldn't be necessary as adults but these are tiny, and I don't want them just free in the tank for multiple reasons, including encouraging my guys to end their sand!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 16, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> well in my wondering how I was going to hold teeny tiny squirming crickets, I read their lil box  and it says put in fridge for 5 minutes for "ease of handling"...and it worked of course.
> Wouldn't be necessary as adults but these are tiny, and I don't want them just free in the tank for multiple reasons, including encouraging my guys to end their sand!


 
Roger that. Fair call lol never thought of that.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

I felt a bit cruel...but I guess winter in SA is basically like being in a fridge anyway!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 16, 2011)

I use tweezers to catch/hold all my crickets these days. I do not fridge them though.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I would just grab them with tweezers straight out if they were bigger, but they're extremely small crickets..like bali bug size, no doubt in a month or two it wont be necessary anymore when they can eat bigger crickets.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 16, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I felt a bit cruel...but I guess winter in SA is basically like being in a fridge anyway!


 
I'm in Canberra mate winter here is horrible I have heat in my house over my woodeys and crickets lol


----------



## Smithers (Jun 16, 2011)

reptile keeper when,.....You don't like carrots that much but always make sure your fridge is stocked


----------



## jinin (Jun 16, 2011)

... Your room is warm in winter due to housing reptiles/incubating their eggs.
... Your electricity bill goes over $800
... Your parents don't want to charge you board but Electricity Fees.
... You own 30+ Fish tanks.
... You start planing where you want to live and what type of house will fit the most reptiles. 
... You spend your life savings on reptiles in 3 months.
... Your cubby house is now a shed for reptile stuff.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 16, 2011)

*dragons get fed first*

my beardies get fed before anything else in this house


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Jun 18, 2011)

When your 4 year old comes home and says its pet day at pre school and he cant undertsand why his pets are a risk to the other kids pets.

When all of the disagreements i have with my boyfriend consist of 
Him-"why did you get anouther one?"
Me- "because it was so pretty..."
Him-"You know this means i get to go to bunnings now"



jinin said:


> ... ... You start planing where you want to live and what type of house will fit the most reptiles.
> .




The most anoying of all problems.

I also want a firedrake that is purple. Just saying.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 19, 2011)

Depending on how you look at it; the worst thing about not living with your parents is not having somebody to restrain you from buying more reptiles.


----------



## hellcorner (Jun 19, 2011)

you know you're a reptile keeper when your friends kids are more frightened of your dogs, than they are of your reptiles


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 19, 2011)

When ur broke as a joke and still check this site ten times a day for bargins. Also spending ur money before u have it. Also owing my wife dosh all the time cause i cant save


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 19, 2011)

When Bunnings should have some sort of customer loyalty card with discounts for Herp. keepers.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Jun 19, 2011)

When someone you know doesn’t acknowledge the snake your holding when they are talking to you (because they are used to it)

When you have snake owner on your resume under hobbies


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 20, 2011)

when you are chasing little Garden Skinks in your front yard and the neighbours think there is something wrong with you.

When no one else will go bush walking with you because they know that they have to stop every 20 or 30 metres so you can turn over another log/rock.


----------



## Wallypod (Jun 20, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> when you are chasing little Garden Skinks in your front yard and the neighbours think there is something wrong with you.
> 
> When no one else will go bush walking with you because they know that they have to stop every 20 or 30 metres so you can turn over another log/rock.


 my mates make me leave the hook behind when we go bush. They also don't like it when we go on a hunt and i spend more time looking for snakes and disturbing the dear than i do hunting.


----------



## Defective (Jun 20, 2011)

you know your a reptile keeper when you show people a pic of your snake and all of a sudden your youth pastor wants you to do a demo and you say 'can't i do it when i have an 8ft'er?'


----------



## Erebos (Jun 20, 2011)

when you measure your tubs with actual water because your maths sucks lol.


----------



## Wallypod (Jun 21, 2011)

Lambert said:


> you know your a reptile keeper when you show people a pic of your snake and all of a sudden your youth pastor wants you to do a demo and you say 'can't i do it when i have an 8ft'er?'


I had a youth pastor that wanted me to bring mine for a fear factor type event after he found out I kept. Then he started calling me when snakes came into the church.


----------



## Defective (Jun 21, 2011)

my youth pastor and his brother were like..'you should get a taipan or a brown snake or something' i laughed and said i'd like to in the future when i've done the right course and have the right licence. he got scared then.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 28, 2011)

You know you are a reptile keeper when, during a conversation regarding the age of your family's dog, you refer to the dog's DOB as her 'hatch date'...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

When "I'm playing with my snake" doesn't sound dirty


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2011)

It always sounds dirty


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooglabah said:


> It always sounds dirty


Yeah it does... :|


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 29, 2011)

^ my mate (a 20 year old) named his Coastal "Doodle" after constantly getting in trouble for saying "I'm just playin with my snake" on the phone without thinking...so now he just says "just playin with mah Doodle" since he gets the same reaction


----------



## PicklePants (Jun 30, 2011)

...you go into an op shop or furniture shop and the first thing you think of is how you could turn the tv units/dressers/shelving etc into tanks and only choose the pieces that would work for both.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 30, 2011)

When:

A - Your first thought when bitten is not "Ouch", it is where is the camera

B - You keep your camera near your enclosure in case of A


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 30, 2011)

When you're pretty sure your roomies date never contacted her again after what he found in your freezer...
He was sooooo not impressed.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jul 1, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When you see an ad saying "Coastal" and you get really excited till you notice its an ad for coastal land  Who the hell needs that?



Imagine how many monitor pits it could hold.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 2, 2011)

*When you mum is worried about you joining WIRES till you explain that you can't keep everything you get called out for.
*When you have a movie playing in the background but you cant remember exactly what happened cause you are on APS with your snake warming itself in you jacket pocket.
*When you go to a breeder to pick up a snake and think seriously about buying a baby beardie as well till you realise that extra money is your fuel money you need to get home. 
*When your nephew says that he no longer needs to go to a zoo cause he can just visit your house.
*When you sit in your room alone chatting to your snake.
*When your boyfriend tells you you're in love cause you just got a new snake and you are talking about your 'baby' too much.
*When you go out shopping for frozen baby mice then throw them in on top of the frozen lasagne and your mum knows there is no point in arguing cause you are just gonna tell her that you baby needs to eat same as she does.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 3, 2011)

....your partner takes you to Fantastic Furniture and all you do is check out all the units that can be converted to snake enclosures.


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 3, 2011)

When you don't visit APS daily.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 3, 2011)

Tildy said:


> *When you mum is worried about you joining WIRES till you explain that you can't keep everything you get called out for.......



Haha, I had to explain this line to my partner so I could join FAWNA. lol


----------



## Tildy (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, mum was worried about my volunteering at the RSPCA for the same reason. Lol, I'm the bring, sad animal cases home type.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 4, 2011)

You and I living together would make a good team but I think we would be very broke. We can't save them all, unfortunately.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

I love this thread. So many apply and make me laugh.
I slipped up last night trying to tell my partner he should go and get a 'subscription' instead of 'prescription' for possible bronchitis.... Aha... Does this count?


----------



## Defective (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah tara it does !!! thanks, so much applies to me as well.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha awesome cheers! 
You know you are a reptile keeper when you get introduced to any new person AS a reptile keeper, everyone must know. Haha. Examples- at Dad's house while looking at his frogs or birds- "This is my daughter Tara, she has snakes, lizards, frogs, turtles- Oh, she's got everything!"...... Out to dinner with people from pet shop "This is Tara Leigh, she has more at home than we do in the shop".... etc.


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 4, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I love this thread. So many apply and make me laugh.
> I slipped up last night trying to tell my partner he should go and get a 'subscription' instead of 'prescription' for possible bronchitis.... Aha... Does this count?



hehehe, gold Tara, pure gold! I wonder if my hubby's trip to the VET for his blood-tests come under this too...?! (he asked me to make an appointment for him, or give him the phone number for the clinic - I did, he dialled and the response was "xxx's Vet Clinic, how can we help you?!" Oops!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jul 4, 2011)

When you're at a friend's birthday do and everyone is standing around discussing how best to thaw out a frozen rat.


----------



## Defective (Jul 4, 2011)

you know your a reptile keeper when its story and thundering outside and you run to get your beardie and put him in your shirt where its warm, but are sad that you cant handle your snake because she/he only ate nearly 24hrs ago


----------



## Tildy (Jul 4, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> You and I living together would make a good team but I think we would be very broke. We can't save them all, unfortunately.



Yeah, one day when I'm a millionaire I'll save them all. You can come help.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> hehehe, gold Tara, pure gold! I wonder if my hubby's trip to the VET for his blood-tests come under this too...?! (he asked me to make an appointment for him, or give him the phone number for the clinic - I did, he dialled and the response was "xxx's Vet Clinic, how can we help you?!" Oops!


Good form. Good form. I like. I like.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Jul 4, 2011)

You know you're a reptile keeper when... you keep reptiles

When you ask a girl out and she just looks at you weird, you then relise the dead rats your holding may be a bit creepy


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 4, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Haha awesome cheers!
> You know you are a reptile keeper when you get introduced to any new person AS a reptile keeper, everyone must know. Haha. Examples- at Dad's house while looking at his frogs or birds- "This is my daughter Tara, she has snakes, lizards, frogs, turtles- Oh, she's got everything!"...... Out to dinner with people from pet shop "This is Tara Leigh, she has more at home than we do in the shop".... etc.



...and when complete strangers come knocking on your door for advice on getting/keeping snakes for their grandkids, because they heard you're 'the snake lady'. 

That was when we realised we really needed to ask our neighbours to keep it quiet, because we figured it was only a short step from grandma wanting to ask a few harmless questions, to being broken into. Nevertheless, I did think it was sweet of her.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 4, 2011)

you budget into your pays: 
Food,
Bills,
Transport,
Next reptile...


----------



## Defective (Jul 4, 2011)

Titanic_Boa said:


> You know you're a reptile keeper when... you keep reptiles
> 
> When you ask a girl out and she just looks at you weird, you then relise the dead rats your holding may be a bit creepy



*pats head* poor munchkin.....least you know if you met someone on here they wouldn't freak out


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Jul 5, 2011)

When random girls from school add you after you bring your cute yearling coastal for an educational sorta thing and simply say 'are you the guy with the snake?' and when your room is 10* warmer than the rest of the house and you have no money, but very happy herps . Oh and when there isn't any room left for another snake in your bedroom.... Or when your aunty would rather freeze on the couch than stay in your room when your away because the of the snakes...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 5, 2011)

When your friend gets a mouse out of your fridge and starts patting it like a cat.... oh wait no, thats when your friends with a disturbed person.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 5, 2011)

When you mention to family how excited you are about your latest acquisition and they state they won't be visiting.(yay!):evil:
You then go on to wonder why it took you so long to get into reptiles? :lol::lol:


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When "I'm playing with my snake" doesn't sound dirty


Haha classic


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 6, 2011)

me too, I can't help myself, but then I've always been like that, looking how something can have a dual or second purpose or how it can be reused


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 7, 2011)

you know you're new to keeping lizards when...
at first glance you thought the shed on your water dragons head was a gaping hole and had a heart attack!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 8, 2011)

you know you a reptile keeper when 

1. You can handle frozen rats without wearing gloves or trying to awkwardly transfer them into a plastic bad for defrosting without them touching your fingers
2. You talk to your snakes and ask them how they are and promise them they can have 'time out' when you get home from work
3. You know you are a reptile keeper when if you wake up in the middle of the night you watch to see if your baby hatchy is hunting by the light of their thermostat...and then wake up your husband to watch with you if they are (hehe) AND he is as excited as you to watch and doesnt care about being woken up !! (he knows he is a reptile keeper too lol
4. You know you are a reptile keeper when you have a picture of your snake on your screensaver at work instead of your children !!

Elizabeth


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> you know you a reptile keeper when
> 
> 1. You can handle frozen rats without wearing gloves or trying to awkwardly transfer them into a plastic bad for defrosting without them touching your fingers
> 
> Elizabeth



still cant do that one with the big ones yet, but can do it with the fuzzies!


----------



## zeke (Jul 8, 2011)

when the only reason you want to work is to get more reptiles

reptiles arent a hobby its an obsession well for me anyway haha

when you put more thought in to your next reptile then you do inot anything else


----------



## krissy78 (Jul 8, 2011)

yep me too


lizardboii said:


> i do the same thing



OMG Have been through this so many times now lol


Pinoy said:


> When you can't sleep cos you're excited about picking up snakes on the weekend



Extremely guilty of this, even had my uncle design corner enclosures so i could fill them


mysteryman said:


> you know your a reptile owner when you start designing reptile enclosures to suit the sizes of your walls in your house.... hmmm ok so that wall is 3.7m long so my enclosure can be 3.6m long
> 
> and i so nearly had to cut the food budget down this week so i could get one of the BHP's SR is selling off so cheap, damn kids wanted to eat instead



when your mum walks into your house and checks all your enclosures to make sure the snakes are still in them, then cringes at them


----------



## Defective (Jul 10, 2011)

when you're more concerned about feeding your reptiles than feeding yourself


----------



## Mr_Grey (Jul 10, 2011)

When you havnt gone out in months because every week when your friends get ready for the clubs you think of what excuse you'll use this week, and only a couple more months of this and you can afford that new enclosure but you really know it will be a year before you go out again.
When you spend 20minutes a day convincing your room mate your whole life doesnt revolve around your pet snake, then go on to spend 2 hours talking about new scientific breakthroughs in herpetology and showing him your wish list using google images


----------



## elogov (Jul 11, 2011)

When your constantly checking the for sale forum, despite having no room & money .


----------



## Tinky (Jul 12, 2011)

When you have a "THE PLAN":

1. Get bigger enclosure, because you largest snake needs more room.
2. Move other snakes to the next biggest enclosure.
3. This leaves you with a spare enclosuer
4. Then tell Spouce that you have jsut bought a new critter, which you can put into the empty enclosure

Repeat THE PLAN until satisfied, (or till you run out of room, or you are broke, or divorced).

NB: I'm divorced....nuff said.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2011)

......... when your husband is even telling you in his sleep that NO, you can't get another damned reptile!!!!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 15, 2011)

When your roaming the local park looking for some herps and someone asks "What are you doing?" when you reply their mouths drop open in shock.


----------



## Wally (Jul 15, 2011)

When you get the bill from the electrician for additional power points.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 15, 2011)

When you can tell that your crazy male bredli hootch (called hootch because hootch is crazy - scrubs lol) is about to try and strike at your face. But you have judged that he is just out of range and won't actually connect with the strike. As happened today lol. He tried twice missed both times lol.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

When your niece is looking for a chest freezer and you tell her that she can get one for free because u know a person who used it for snake food but they dont want it anymore and then you wonder what is wrong with her when she makes a face and says no.


----------



## Defective (Jul 19, 2011)

when you've been in hospital for four days and thats just to long so on the second day you're already begging mum to bring your beardie in ....

.i was on a ward full of incontinent,over 70yr olds and bored to death, i couldnt see straight for 2 days so yeah....lots of visitors though...and back home with the kids


----------



## melwelch (Jul 19, 2011)

I am going to be turning my sons old cot into an enclosure for my babies!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> - when you say your buying a gecko and someone says "just catch one from outside" (the only geckos we get are AHG's) and you sigh and call them an idiot)


haha I don't reply with more than a dirty look.

- when you eat eggs for breakfast every day for a week just to have another crate for the woodies tub.
- your fruit and vegies shopping consists only of what would be classed as staples for your dragon.
- you order food to be delivered, not because you don't want to cook but because you need a few more takeaway containers.
- you encourage your girlfriend to look in Jewellery shops, just so you can drool over the display cases and not their contents.
- when you visit your parents for the weekend and your Mum has a tub of free range insects waiting, that she has been collecting all week.
- when you visit your parents for the weekend and your Dad has a pile of hollow logs that he has put aside from wood cutting and you get to decide which ones burn and which sit in the yard for 6mths drying out.

that'll do for now.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 23, 2011)

When you are out on a walk and you hear a rustle in a bush and instantly think LIZARD.

This one is for the ladies- flirting with the new cute guy working at the reptile store ;-) 

Designing new possible ideas for fanciers enclosures, and one day planning on opening an enclosue business

Endlessly browsing gumtree for possible cheap reptiles being sold from people who dont know what there doing and dont know how much they are worth ;-)

getting the dead rats out the freezer and playing with making kissing noises as i press it up againest mums face, she wasnt pleased one day when i felt extra bored

cooking a gourmet salad for your lizards and then people asking you if your on a diet (excuse me no i do not eat, bok choy, carrot, peas, raw corn, pears and dog food thankyou every much the veggies are bad enough)

The reptile room is the warmest in the house by far.


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 23, 2011)

when your parents demand an increase in rent to cover the power bill


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 23, 2011)

Andrais said:


> Endlessly browsing gumtree for possible cheap reptiles being sold from people who dont know what there doing and dont know how much they are worth ;-)


Yep, thats how I got my pink tongues 
Only downside is if the person doesnt know what theyre doing the reptile may be in poor condition (luckily I didnt encounter that problem.)


----------



## Andrais (Jul 23, 2011)

i 'save' some reptiles that way, you get them cheap and some are fairly easy to clean up and bring back to health. i only had one like this and he was ok.


----------



## StellaDoore (Jul 24, 2011)

You make up your own Rorschach ink-blot tests out of your BHP's stripes pattern.

Friend 1: "I see a scorpion"
Friend 2: "I see a monkey hanging by its tail"
Me: "I see two people throwing a baby"

...how many of you are going to go try that now? =P ... Look for shapes, not throwing a baby that is <.< >.>


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ I recently discovered a bear face on my Jungles head. Confirmed today by a friend.

You know you are a reptile keeper when you have dreams about going to a made-up-in-your-head pet shop. [last night for me- I can remember the Albino's vividly]


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 25, 2011)

You're not phased that fb deleted your account for "overusing" the deactivate option...because you spend all your time on here anyway...even when nothing new is happening. Though i guess that really means "thank God uni is back, and now Ill get off the computer" more so than keeping reps...


----------



## xJACKx (Jul 25, 2011)

you dream of having a house that is just one big vivarium


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 25, 2011)

StellaDoore said:


> You make up your own Rorschach ink-blot tests out of your BHP's stripes pattern.
> 
> Friend 1: "I see a scorpion"
> Friend 2: "I see a monkey hanging by its tail"
> ...


I do that with my woma and I pick out graffiti style letters on my Darwin het


----------



## Defective (Jul 30, 2011)

when you're sitting at your sisters lappy typing this and theres a tupperware lady setting up for a tupperware party that hasn't realised yet that you have a real live living lizard on your chest who has stranger danger awareness!!!


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 30, 2011)

when the topic you're graphing during a life science statistics graph is rat growth rates under various conditions...and you keep trailing off everytime you see/hear the word "rat" and think about feeding your snakes.
no doubt the tutor thought I was retarded when he was discussing the program with me and I kept giving him a blank look.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 30, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I do that with my woma and I pick out graffiti style letters on my Darwin het


My imbricata has ' SVAVI ' and ' AVP ' written on him  I'll try find the photo


----------



## arsenal2477 (Jul 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> when a python slithers into the garden everyone screams in horror lwhile you happy dance in excitement.



lol


----------



## shunis (Jul 30, 2011)

When you think its perfectably acceptable to ask a girl if the would like to see your Python


----------



## Defective (Jul 31, 2011)

when you have to check on the 'kids' during the ttupperware party because watching someone make a ham and tomato fritatta is making you hungery


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 31, 2011)

shunis said:


> When you think its perfectably acceptable to ask a girl if the would like to see your Python


And when you pull out your bredli/jungle/spotted ect shes dissapointed (or relieved)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 3, 2011)

You go to "have a look" at your local reptile shop and leave with almost $100 missing from your wallet, but cant manage to buy yourself a new pair of sunnies that coast $15 after yours have been missing for a couple months


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 6, 2011)

when someone says they are buying a new monitor and you exclaim "I didn't know you liked reptiles, you should come and see my snake!!" but they actually meant for their computer...

...less exciting, in my opinion


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 6, 2011)

When you check all your snake in the morning, even when you running late. Much more interesting watching them out moving around their enclosure then going to work.


----------



## mungus (Aug 7, 2011)

When your checking out a snake in detail and not even bothering to about the naked chick holding it !!


----------



## Defective (Aug 7, 2011)

When you pack your bag for hospital again and manage to smuggle your lizard out the house and in the car before your sister runs out and says 'give him here!!!' and you hand him over with a deathstare. when waiting to have a 2nd lumbar puncture done the dr is talking about what animals he hit while on a trip to Darwin and you ask if he hit any snakes or lizards, when the answer is no you start to think he might be a good guy until he sticks a 6" needle in your back and the local didn't work but you have to remain still. Then you start namecalling in Greek,Japanese, Chinese and Australian slang


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 8, 2011)

When you put off moving overseas because you can't take your reptiles with you... 

(I'm going to kick myself in 20 years for not taking up this opportunity!)


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Aug 11, 2011)

you memorize the scientific name of each and every species you keep just to wow people when they ask what pets u have


----------



## Robo1 (Aug 11, 2011)

equinny said:


> When you put off moving overseas because you can't take your reptiles with you...
> 
> (I'm going to kick myself in 20 years for not taking up this opportunity!)


haha, I'm facing the same dilemma at the moment...!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 11, 2011)

> you memorize the scientific name of each and every species you keep just to wow people when they ask what pets u have



When you already knew the scientific name of every pet you have and a bunch more years before you got them and actually forget to speak normally to people who don't know them causing great annoyance at you. :|


----------



## LizardLady (Aug 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> When you already knew the scientific name of every pet you have and a bunch more years before you got them and actually forget to speak normally to people who don't know them causing great annoyance at you. :|



Hehehe, ditto here GP! Someone asks me what I have, and I just blurt out Morelia spilota variegata... metcalfei... bredli... Gehyra variegata... etc etc etc! I haven't quite figured out why they look at me like I'm speaking with forked tongue...! () Oh well, meh!


----------



## Smithers (Aug 11, 2011)

equinny said:


> When you put off moving overseas because you can't take your reptiles with you...
> 
> (I'm going to kick myself in 20 years for not taking up this opportunity!)



Life changing opportunities don't come to often, But the for sale section always has reps if it doesn't work out O.S. by that time they'll be cheaper too


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 11, 2011)

- when your Boyfriend thinks it's cool that his mates think you're a "Crazy chick with balls"... it's just a Carpet guys, yeash. She'll get bigger yet


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 12, 2011)

when the guys in your class want to talk about girls, but you want to talk about reptiles.


----------



## Choco (Aug 13, 2011)

When you just read 13 pages and 374 posts of reason why you're a reptile keeper.

When your chiropractor asks how's things and what's new? Without missing a beat you automatically reply "Good, snake breeding season has started." To which he seems stunned and confused at your answer.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

Choco said:


> When you just read 13 pages and 374 posts of reason why you're a reptile keeper.


When they all apply to me.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

When you break your toe stubbing it on an enclosure (happened to me 2 weeks ago) and the first thing people say when you tell them you have a broken toe is, "I bet that had something to do with your snakes."


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 14, 2011)

Your 13 and your already got your whole life planned out: including types of animals you will keep, projects u want to work on, all your enclosures have to be perfect custom tanks and enclosures that will cost a bomb!

Your mum thinks your frogs are cute when u first got them but thinks they are dam ugly now that they are "big" ( I still love them though)

You already have a job at the local pet shop due to buying so many boxes of crickets!

People come to you at work and call u by your aps name ( scary! )

Your 13 and know the "Big Boys" in the reptile industry

Your 13 and u have a sketch book that u draw all your future enclosures in.

Your 13 and your frogs slough, your mum thinks it is horrible and wants to vomit, & u think it is fascinating!

Your at school in visual arts and am told to make a mythical creature but it "accidentally" turns out as a snake coiled around a rock!....

You have shown your mum so many pictures of reptiles and amphibians that she coudnt care less any more!

Your 13 and ask your mum if you can have a taipan as your first snake!... To her reply of " I don't want a little poison dart in my house!"

The only snake your mum will touch is the pretty green one ( green tree python ) as she spent like the " ugly " brown ones

Your 13 and your mum will no longer take u to herp meetings as they stress her out to much and she doesn't understand anything anymore!...

You crack up laughing in class when your science teacher says "diamond pythons come from the desert of central Australia" and everybody seems to believe her

When you ace your assignments and your teachers ask where u get all these great ideas from and you reply, " it comes from some awesome hobbies of mine"

Your 13 and already know what u want to be when u grow up ( a reptile and amphibian vet )

That was just a couple I could think of! Tell me if I should post more......

School reasons, 

When suddenly u make more friends once someone knows that u have cool pets

When some comes to give a presentation on reptiles and some says that a frilled neck lizard is a skink u crack up Into non stop laughter

Know one knows why u do so good on tests on animals!

When some calls a picture of an echidna and calls it a porcupine! Lol

When someone truly thinks that toads are hairy, to your reply " does that make a frog spiny! "

When your neighbor is a professional photographer and comes over and says can I get some pictures of u and your rabbit for a essay I have to do? And you reply " I haven't got a rabbit... but I have got reptiles and amphibians, will they be good?.... Lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow frogboy lol you've certainly got a few!
I dont laugh when people get reptile facts wrong, for some reason it really pees me off hahah when someone said "oh yeah we had diamond pythons up where we were in Cairns" my mum had to kick me to stop me going on a full on rant hahah.


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 14, 2011)

when an inexperienced keeper asks you to help him/her to get her reptile out of the cage

when u constantly get pm's on aps asking how to do this and that

when your 13 and you are already getting in trouble for asking for tons of foam boxes from the local fruit shop for an "assignment at school" which is to make backgrounds and ledges for your herps (which i did today :lol: )

when your 13 and get in trouble for being on aps during computer skills at school

when your neighbours dont like your pets

u go around at cleanups and look for old cabinets and waterfalls

when your bearded dragon starts to headbob you headbob back:lol:

when you try to take the day off school so you can go to the reptile expo on that day

when your in a pet shop and think of all the different treats your snakes could have when you look in the live animal section

when your granmother has a tin that she puts five dollars in each week to save for an enclosure for one of your new herps that you want

when you have to make a major piece of work in woodwork in the later ages and instanetly you think, enclosure

when you have more reptile occupents living in your house than humans

when you have to search through hundreds of rats and mice in the freezer just to find the sausages and meat :lol:

a soon as you get home from school u are on the computer or phone checking the new threads & posts that you might of missed during the day on aps


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 14, 2011)

When you are supposed to be studying for your trial HSC but oh hey look another post on the Cairns thread.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> when u constantly get pm's on aps asking how to do this and that


I get that but strangely its often asking how to care for a reptile I dont personally keep?


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Aug 16, 2011)

When you stay up until 1 baking peat in your oven so its dry enough to glue to your back ground... and you burn yourself doing it *facepalm*


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 16, 2011)

When your partner tells you your more interested in your bloody lizards and snakes that are breeding this year than a new child on the way!


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 16, 2011)

When you spend all day worrying about your snake who is at the vet with a mysterious tongue lump and you're trying not to imagine him not waking up from the anesthetic because you feel like he's your child


----------



## Smithers (Aug 16, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> When you spend all day worrying about your snake who is at the vet with a mysterious tongue lump and you're trying not to imagine him not waking up from the anesthetic because you feel like he's your child



You know your a reptile keeper,...when you see a fellow keeper in distress about their critter and just wanna givem a hug n say it's gunna be kool, we're hear for you no matter what. 



Gibblore said:


> When your partner tells you your more interested in your bloody lizards and snakes that are breeding this year than a new child on the way!



Congrats!! on getting your priorities spot on mate  How long till it hatches??


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> When people walk into your house and say "Uggh, what's that smell!" to which you reply "What smell?".


That is exactly mine!! Love it!- when you put up with the mean fruit world owner just to get his foam box lids to make hides an ledges!!-when your talking about pets and you say that you have 15 frogs in your room, and the person says "what just hopping around?"- when you cancel plans with COD and your friends just to make foam ledges with your best guy friend.


----------



## Defective (Aug 16, 2011)

When you panic at the site of substrate in your beardies mouth and he looks a hideious shade of death warmed up but mum comes to the rescue after many calls and sms' to Carolyn


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 16, 2011)

....your housemate is asking you have you seen her souffle dishes as she is sure she had a set of them, and you suddenly remember using them when you were short of H2o bowls....opps


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!! on getting your priorities spot on mate  How long till it hatches??[/QUOTE]

November 9 Couldn't wait to see so got it sexed it's a boy. Now I have a pair lol.


----------



## Defective (Aug 17, 2011)

when you refer to the birth of your unborn child as 'hatching'


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> when the guys in your class want to talk about girls, but you want to talk about reptiles.



then talk to them about girl reptiles


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 17, 2011)

When the aunt you never really liked that much stops visiting.


----------



## Defective (Aug 22, 2011)

when you have a fight with your dad and then totally nearly crap yourself when you open your birthday present and find you've been given a baby beardie then hear the comment 'gee rhiannon, thats the only time we've not heard you speak! say something!!' but your in to much shock and disbelief to say anything except 'EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE' and run around giving hugs even to those that don't like you.

-you know your a reptile keeper when you get asked 'so you got room for this little fella?' and the reply is...'if not, i'll convert something' then run through everything in your room you can convert into an enclosure.

- when you can sex a dragon at 4am

- when you convince your mum to let you keep all 3 reps and that you'll 'work something out'

- when you get asked how many kids you have and you you say 3, their names and ages, then get side glanced while walking away sniggering to yourself.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Congrats!! on getting your priorities spot on mate  How long till it hatches??



November 9 Couldn't wait to see so got it sexed it's a boy. Now I have a pair lol.[/QUOTE]

Congrats on the success creating a sexed pair of hatchies all the best to you n the Mrs for November. I have a few names if your interested, Levis, Asper, Gehyra, Galeatus, Nephrurus, Cinctus, Phyll short for Phyllurus just to name a few


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 23, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> Your 13 and your already got your whole life planned out: including types of animals you will keep, projects u want to work on, all your enclosures have to be perfect custom tanks and enclosures that will cost a bomb!
> 
> Your mum thinks your frogs are cute when u first got them but thinks they are dam ugly now that they are "big" ( I still love them though)
> 
> ...



So how old are you?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> November 9 Couldn't wait to see so got it sexed it's a boy. Now I have a pair lol.



Congrats on the success creating a sexed pair of hatchies all the best to you n the Mrs for November. I have a few names if your interested, Levis, Asper, Gehyra, Galeatus, Nephrurus, Cinctus, Phyll short for Phyllurus just to name a few [/QUOTE]

I was thinking along another line of nameing but duely noted


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

MathewB said:


> -Going on APS during school



LOL that is what im doing right now!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 25, 2011)

"-Going on APS during school LOL that is what im doing right now!!! " +1


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 26, 2011)

You go to a job interview and use your snake keeping skills to get a job

"Name a time when your really organised"
"With my snakes...I write down every single feed, shed and clean down so i can go back and make sure they are all eating well, shedding well and are healthy and happy"
"Ohh..wow.....interesting"

No really i got the job..


----------



## timske (Aug 26, 2011)

when you get home and go straight to the enclosure


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 26, 2011)

timske said:


> when you get home and go straight to the enclosure


You mean room full of enclosures lol


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 26, 2011)

When you have your house re-wired so you can add more enclosures to your lounge room.


----------



## feathergrass (Sep 3, 2011)

when you go to a huge garden store to find your father a present for fathers day and walk out with rock formations and wood that you swear would look great in an enclosure .....and no fathers day present.....got him his favourite cookies in the end


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 4, 2011)

Your favourite thing about having to have licenses is; any future partners who try and say your animals are yours when they leave....cant  

...haha you can tell I have high hopes for relationships!


----------



## RipRed143 (Sep 5, 2011)

When you have a party at your house and All the little Kids are begging for you to take out one of the snakes, Then all the mums stay out of the room..... And when you ask someone to get something out of the freezer and they scream when they grab a box of dead Rats.




Gotta love being a Reptile Keeper.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 5, 2011)

13, like it says...




Jackrabbit said:


> So how old are you?


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 5, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> 13, like it says...


He was being sarcastic I think.


----------



## eitak (Sep 5, 2011)

When you describe your pregnant (human) wife as being "gravid" . . Directed at Brad


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 5, 2011)

eitak said:


> When you describe your pregnant (human) wife as being "gravid" . . Directed at Brad


Haha, No when your wife *is gravid* and you instinctually up her calcium intake.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 5, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> Haha, No when your wife *is gravid* and you instinctually up her calcium intake.



...you say this as if you choose your wifes diet hahaha


----------



## staciles1996 (Sep 6, 2011)

when your at school looking up snake websites all class.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 6, 2011)

When you pull the car over and stand in front of oncoming traffic, on a busy road, to save a bearded dragon enjoying a nice bask in the sun.


----------



## RipRed143 (Sep 8, 2011)

staciles1996 said:


> when your at school looking up snake websites all class.



lol doing that now.


----------



## stitches (Sep 9, 2011)

When you get bitten by your carpet snake and the first thing you do is take a photo of the bite, then ring a friend and excitedly tell them . . . 
When your pet shop bills match your food bills . . .


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)

When all your holidays are planned around herping trips. My ex-wife thought Port Douglas was a great destination for a honeymoon until we got to Mossman Gorge, the Daintree and the Atherton Tablelands. haha


----------



## Tinky (Sep 13, 2011)

When you hate Tuesdays.

The local herp shop is closed on Tuesday, and thats always the day I want to call in to buy stuff.


----------



## gosia (Sep 14, 2011)

When you wake up in the morning and say "Good morning" to your snakes before your own children! :lol:


----------



## bullfrog (Sep 15, 2011)

u know u are a reptile keeper when u see baby rabbits free to good home and ask the owner if they mind if they are snake food.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 19, 2011)

When the most popular boy in school asks you out, and you say "I wouldn't date you if you paid me" because you saw him flick a little lizard off his bag once. True story... except my words were a little more...erm...impolite.


----------



## coldblood (Sep 20, 2011)

When your out driving and every stick on the side of the road you see in the distance you get excited about because you think its a basking snake..
When walking in bushland, you just have to go back and turn over that log, just in case....
When visiting zoo's and you then realize it shuts in half an hour and you have seen nothing but the reptiles....


----------



## Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

you keep reptiles


----------



## tankslapt (Sep 23, 2011)

Pedestrian crossing signs make you think of jungle pythons.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 23, 2011)

When your online dating profile says that you like native animals, because you know that if you put down that you are into snakes, then you are ruling out 90% of those who may be interested in you otherwise.

(Tyrian on PoF)


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Sep 23, 2011)

When everyone at work except you laughs when you tell them that you are gunna get your snake out this weekend coz the sun will be good for him


----------



## DomoKu (Sep 25, 2011)

When your three year old son is trying to feed his baby brother a toy bunny with your snake feeding tongs...


----------



## nagini-baby (Sep 25, 2011)

Bahaha love that last one!


----------



## Defective (Sep 25, 2011)

when everyone at your sisters 21st party says' so wheres the snake??' and due to the fact one family member is absolutely petrified of them you have to say 'what snake?' but take them to see your snake.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 25, 2011)

When you dont worry about your landlord seeing your pets because unlike a dog or a cat you can hide them and their tanks in a cupboard


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When you dont worry about your landlord seeing your pets because unlike a dog or a cat you can hide them and their tanks in a cupboard


Hahaha, maybe you can, I'd be hard pushed hiding all mine. The real estate hassled me once when they changed property managers but he was fine once I told him I was allowed to keep any pets I wanted.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 27, 2011)

When you're bored so you sit in the APS chatroom even though no one else is in there and everyone that comes in asks you for advice whether you know about the animal they are asking about or not.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 27, 2011)

when you're outside without shoes on, and have left the door and back gate open,

and your roomie comes out (wondering why the door/gate is open,
and says "Casey, What're you doing?.....ARE YOU STEALING ROCKS?"
then isn't at all surprised about it once she said it haha


----------



## Trench (Sep 27, 2011)

when your back scratcher is a snake hook

when you're angry you hiss and go into strike mode lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 27, 2011)

When you're driving along after picking up a paraglider pilot, then suddenly you stop in the middle of the road and reverse back because you saw a turtle. Then I go to get out of the car, forgot it was in gear and stalled it just because I was in a hurry to go see the turtle.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 27, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> When you're driving along after picking up a paraglider pilot, then suddenly you stop in the middle of the road and reverse back because you saw a turtle. Then I go to get out of the car, forgot it was in gear and stalled it just because I was in a hurry to go see the turtle.


How's the turtle?


----------



## Trench (Sep 28, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> How's the turtle?



When you don't give a dam about the car, only the turtle 

by the way how was the turtle, hope it was ok


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 29, 2011)

When you see a red light on someone's porch and think "why the hell do they have a heat light there?" lol


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 29, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> When you see a red light on someone's porch and think "why the hell do they have a heat light there?" lol



to keep the "trouser snakes" warm


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 29, 2011)

when you put on a jumper, look in the mirror and see a woody crawling out of it and casually pick it off and continue about your business.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 29, 2011)

You were really tired today and accidentally bought adult crickets instead of medium...

And are now trying to rationalize having a large container of bloody noisey insects in your room while you can't sleep!


...if I move them others will complain of the noise/insects near them lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 29, 2011)

So feed them off quick lol. 

When you stay up later than you should just for skerricks of herp talk.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 29, 2011)

I intend too...theyre getting slayed by dragons in the morning...crickets are the ONE thing my roomie hates lol.


Haha think we're all doing that right now 


...staying up and constantly checking your messages about a snake you want, even though you know they'd already be in bed!


----------



## DeadCricket (Sep 30, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> when you put on a jumper, look in the mirror and see a woody crawling out of it and casually pick it off and continue about your business.


 
Funnily enough, whilst reading this, an escapee cricket jumped onto me lol. Added a whole other dimension to your post. 

New to APS! 3d posts!

When your rolling around in bed and when asked what's wrong, in your half asleep state, you casually mention that this heat mat has a hard to work out thermal gradient


----------



## StellaDoore (Sep 30, 2011)

When you hear someone mention that they're getting in some new carpets and you ask "what kind? How many? Where from?" and they reply "fluffy cream ones in the living room, from Carpet King."
Less exciting, I reckon.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate feeding crickets to animals, theyre impossible to catch with tweezers, takes half an hour just to feed my gecko. Wouldnt be able to stand it if I was a breeder with hundreds of baby lizards to feed.


----------



## lilley43 (Sep 30, 2011)

When you have just spent 2 days trying to save a newly hatched mountain dragon by running around and collecting ants in the rain!!!!!!! (by the way he is doing fine after nearly dying yesterday) and your hubby thinks your'e mad


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 30, 2011)

You get into trouble with your parents for trying to turn your little sister's room into a herp room.


----------



## Trench (Sep 30, 2011)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> You get into trouble with your parents for trying to turn your little sister's room into a herp room.



I like your thinking


----------



## DeadCricket (Sep 30, 2011)

You see a good looking big dead branch (thinking sticks are good looking is probably odd enough) and thinking about the size of enclosure you would build to house it and then what you could put in an enclosure that size


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 30, 2011)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> You get into trouble with your parents for trying to turn your little sister's room into a herp room.


I already had to give up my fabulous big bedroom to my son because his room has become the herp room.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 30, 2011)

He's good. He made it across the road and continued on his way towards the paddocks.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Oct 3, 2011)

when ur on aps and all ur mates look over ur shoulder going "ewwwww" while u are adoringly admiring a future baby


----------



## Antanous (Dec 23, 2011)

when you fit a Ip cam to watch your snake from any where any time .


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 23, 2011)

when people unfriend you on Facebook because you keep posting photos of your snakes devouring rats


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 24, 2011)

When you start storing dead rats in the freezer at work for fellow team members. 

If only they knew what was under that newspaper....lol....reckon I'd get into twouble.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 24, 2011)

When you go out for lunch with mates and they tell you all about their kids and how they are going at school. Then you tell them all about Charli (Stimson) and how shes eating well now and growing up so fast etc then you m8s ask "I didnt know you had a baby! Show us the pics etc" So you get out your purse and flip it open to Charli at 10mths & now 1yr. Then you look up and see your m8s have fallen off their chairs out of fear and shock at pics of a snake.


----------



## tankslapt (Dec 24, 2011)

when you include a pic of your favorite jungle eating a rat in the xmas e-card


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 24, 2011)

Is that you and your little boy laughing at each other? That is a great photo. Love it - the one where you are looking at each other with open wide mouths


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 24, 2011)

haha thats a friggin mad card !! Your lil one is cute as , and nice yellow on the jungle


----------



## chase77 (Dec 24, 2011)

When you get an ipad for xmas and you think to yourself, I could have got an albino darwin for that price. Not that I'm complaining, its an awesome gift.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 25, 2011)

When you get $$ for x-mas and the fist thing you do (after thanking your olds!) is jump on here and see what new family member you can get for that much!!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 26, 2011)

starr9 said:


> When you get $$ for x-mas and the fist thing you do (after thanking your olds!) is jump on here and see what new family member you can get for that much!!!!



Or what new piece of furniture would your existing friend like to have in his enclosure?


----------



## LUVmySnake (Dec 26, 2011)

when your neighbour stops in for a visit and you go to shake hands hullo = forgetting you have a snake sleeping comfortably wrapped around your fingers and freak the neighbour so much they dont come back


hmmmmm - - - - depending on the neighbour = that could be a good thing!!


----------



## Scribble_pants (Jan 3, 2012)

When "because it will eat your fingers" is a pathetic excuse to not buy something.


----------



## hewittbell (Jan 3, 2012)

All the takeaway food containers in your plastics cupboard have holes in the top.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 3, 2012)

When this thread has 31 pages of ideas and you can still think of another one to post


----------



## statonb (Jan 3, 2012)

When i have to buy my gf jewelry before i tell her i got a new reptile


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 3, 2012)

When a really low paid job (retail) is your dream job because it is in a reptile shop working with and talking about them all day.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jan 3, 2012)

- When you fantasize about a sibling moving out and getting to use their room as a reptile room.

p.s. Someone should compile a list of these!


----------



## Defective (Jan 6, 2012)

when you think this should me made a sticky due to how awesome it is....

when you want to kick your sister out already so you can start breeding your male beardie with your white female rick walker......

when you call your room 'the zoo'


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 6, 2012)

hewittbell said:


> All the takeaway food containers in your plastics cupboard have holes in the top.



And pillow cases in the linen cupboard have names written on them.


----------



## Defective (Jan 7, 2012)

when your mother says to you 'rhiannon your room reeks, do something about it now!' while your laying in bed half asleep. you get up and go looking for socks that weren't put in the wash, find nothing and go complain that you were woken up for no reason when said mother replies ' it stinks like lizard poo!'. After only having just cleaned out the enclosures you wake to find 5 massive turds in one enclosure and 1 giant turd in another............waiting for mum to smell what Keiko can do!


----------



## Lissl (Jan 7, 2012)

When you have to limit your grocery shopping or borrow space in your neighbors freezer because you dont have enough space in your own due to the frozen rodents.
When you are going to building a room down that back yard that is bigger than the house that will be dedicated to reptiles.
When you rearrange your house so that the reptiles are all in the one room with the only air conditioner.


----------



## Jessh88 (Jan 7, 2012)

When you are not shocked any more to find escaped crickets hopping around your house and it has now turned into a game to see who can catch them the quickest


----------



## camcamcam (Jan 7, 2012)

When you forget to get your girlfriend from work because you're too busy google sketching a reptile tank..whoops.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 7, 2012)

When you have so many escaped cockroaches in the house that when you spot one, you shrug and keep walking.


----------



## DeadCricket (Jan 7, 2012)

PeppersGirl said:


> When you have so many escaped cockroaches in the house that when you spot one, you shrug and keep walking.



If I see woodies in the reptile room I just let the lizards out for a few hours. Haha


----------



## Defective (Jan 8, 2012)

when you see a roach and remember its been over a year since you accidentally let a heap of woodies escape 
when your sister wakes you up at 2am to get one of the escapee crickets out of her room


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 8, 2012)

When you enter the bathroom and see a cricket sitting on the bench near the sink.


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 8, 2012)

when your computer and phone wall papers are your herps


----------



## Defective (Jan 9, 2012)

when your sister expects you to get up from your fave tv show to remove the 3 crickets in the bathroom......not happening sweetie!


----------



## statonb (Jan 10, 2012)

when you forget wat a dog or cat looks like lol


----------



## Vincey (Jan 10, 2012)

When all you do is try to convince your non-herp friends to pick up the hobby by suggesting every possible herp they might be interested in from A-Z.
When your mother learns that cockroaches aren't that bad and stops shrieking every time she see's one.
Every waking moment is about animals.


----------



## ajandj (Jan 10, 2012)

when you visit your mum only to see what you can pick from her garden as food..
when you... help yourself to 1 beetroot leaf, 4 celery leaves, a sprig of carrot greens and 1 bean from the supermarket and the operator looks at you as if you are nuts
when you... sit in the loungroom trying to move things around in your head, so as to fit another enclosure somewhere
when you... plan a "dirty" weekend away AFTER you have found a sitter for your herps


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jan 10, 2012)

When a new person comes to your house, you do a tour of the reptiles rather than the house.


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 10, 2012)

when you start training your lil girl one to sleep in a bigger bed in preperation to move to a bigger house so you have more room for the reps you want that your parents dont want in the house.....reps = great incentive to moe out of your parents and to encourage your teen to get good grades get a job and move out of home so her room can become a rep room.....
when your teen asks for an ipad and you tell her hell no i can get x amount of reps for that price


----------



## traceylee (Jan 10, 2012)

When you scare the heck out of the pizza delivery guy and realise he is looking at you as though he's just rocked up to the Addams Family because you forget your snake is hanging around your shoulders when you open the door


----------



## DebsDragons (Jan 10, 2012)

....... when my husband starts finding woodies in his undies drawer


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 10, 2012)

knoxie said:


> ....... when my husband starts finding woodies in his undies drawer



we got crickets chirpning my parents lounge room and have found them in their bed room too


----------



## statonb (Jan 10, 2012)

When the first thing you do in the morning is check aussiepython for new posts


----------



## ajandj (Jan 11, 2012)

hahahahaha Statonb.. best one yet... uh hum.. i would never get to that point *whistling and looking round the room looking as guilty as sin*


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 11, 2012)

When you're at a mates place and randomly ask how my they would sell a piece of their furniture to you, because it is a perfect size for an enclosure.


----------



## statonb (Jan 11, 2012)

yea i dont check aussie python first thing in the morning..................i have a coffee first lol


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 11, 2012)

When you spend far more time reading about snakes than your licensed snake relocating husband!


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 17, 2012)

edstar said:


> when the first thing you do in the morning is check this site and herptrader



Ha Ha! Are you stalking me?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 17, 2012)

when one appreciates the beauty and design of a reptile lol


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 17, 2012)

When walking around furniture stores you look at the display cabinets and such and your first thought is what a great enclosure it would make with just a little tweaking!


----------



## Kitah (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol similar to Kitarsha's - When you start calling all pieces of furniture/cabinets as 'enclosures' before you've even converted them.

I went into a 'tender disposals' store that has HEAPS of furniture- all I could see were potential enclosures


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 17, 2012)

When you stop saving for a house and start buying more reptiles!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 18, 2012)

When you get woken up in the morning by a hungry baby beardie scratching on the glass - and you think it's cute.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 18, 2012)

That would be cute!


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 18, 2012)

.....when kids come up to u at school and say " if u buy me a snake I'll give u my bike" 
...... When the family dosnt come over cause they think there going to get bitten 
...... When your mum tell's you that you need to pay some of the power bill  
........ When u tell your boss you can work every day in the holidays (all ways works) 
.......... When you just love your Herps


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 18, 2012)

when you're woken up at 5 am by frogs croaking.


okay that is more amphibian keeping, but still.


----------



## Rissi (Apr 18, 2012)

waikare said:


> when you make deals with your wife, where she gets to buy something and you get to buy a snake to that value lmao



AHAHAHA I'm constantly making deals w my bf..."babe if you go away with the boys for the holidays I'll buy another python to keep me company...babe if I pay for your scuba lessons you have to shark dive with me...."


----------



## Erebos (Apr 18, 2012)

My recent one! 

When moving you need more space for enclosures on the truck then your belongings!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 18, 2012)

When the wife asks what to buy for my collection 2 months before my birthday

When one of the kids leave home and you convert their bedroom for herps in a weekend

When you spend 15mins chasing a skink around your workplace to return him to the wild before someone treads on it


----------



## Hamalicious (Jun 30, 2012)

When you dont even notice your hatchlings bites anymore

When every neighbour knows to call you instead of the rspca when they have a herp in their house

When your friends tell you they would still be terrified of snakes if it wasnt for you


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 1, 2012)

when your car just wont fit in the garage /herp room anymore


----------



## Smithers (Jul 1, 2012)

When you don't flinch by a bug in your ugg slippers anymore


----------



## adelherper (Jul 1, 2012)

when you turn down a house cos spare room isnt big enough for your adult scrub and there isnt enough for for your salty haha


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

when your on aussie pythons every day checking out what is new


----------

